# Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2 Announced



## ryne11 (May 24, 2008)

I got the newest Shonen Jump and it was anounced. Choji and Kiba are playable (werent in 1) and promise that "[t]here'll be way more characters!"
A bigger than GNT4 roster confirmed?
Plus they said there will be exclusive shit not in any of the Japanese games

More next month I guess


And no, no Shippuden 

Edit:

Here is the Current Roster (35 characters confirmed so far)


Characters:

Naruto Uzumaki 
Ultimate Ninetailed Naruto  
Sasuke Uchiha 
Second State Sasuke 
Sakura Haruno 
Kakashi Hatake 
Choji Akamichi 
Ino Yamanaka 
Shikamaru Nara 
Asuma Sarutobi 
Rock Lee 
Neji Hyuga 
Tenten 
Might Guy 
Hinata Hyuga 
Hinata Hyuga in Awakened State 
Kiba Inuzuka 
Shino Aburame 
Kurenai Yuhi 
Gaara 
Temari 
Kankuro 
Baki 
Itachi Uchiha 
Kisame Hoshigaki 
Anko Mitarashi 
Tsunade 
Jiraiya 
Orochimaru 
Kabuto 
Yugao Uzuki (this was Hayate Gekko's girlfriend and was shown in episode 80, The Third Hokage, Forever...) 
Towa (Male)
Komachi (Anbu Female)
Bando: 2nd row 5th person (has red hair) 
Kagura: 2nd to last row, 1st person (has white hair) 



Confirmed Stages
1 Hidden Leaf Village
2 Hidden Sand Village
3 Third Training Field
4 Leaf Gate
5 Leaf Bridge
6 Chunin Exam - Finals
7 Final Valley
8 Night Tree?
9 Ichiruka Ramen Nighttime
10 Sannin Battle
11 Inside Naruto
12 ?
13 ?
14 ?
15 ?
16 ?


More Updates to come


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 24, 2008)

Fuck yeah!! This is what I've been waiting for! The reason I didn't get the first one!!
I so cannot wait until more info is released about this, thanks for the news.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 25, 2008)

> A bigger than GNT4 roster confirmed



Thats freakin awesome.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 25, 2008)

Hopefully it has no boxes/obstacles and stage switches, and if they do at least have the dicensy to add an off/on button/option for those things. I would love to play in some of the stages GNT 4 had, some of them were awesome like the one in front of the Konoha Gates.


----------



## ryne11 (May 25, 2008)

I just wanna say I fucked up and put a "." instead of a "?" in the "bigger roster than GNT4" comment, though it is likely.
Not only do they only have to tweak the GNT4 characters (and have had time to do it) but they could ad GNT EX characters, as the manga is almost done with the Rescue Gaara arc and will probably be on or done with the Penis arc by the games releases (little teaser for shippuden, and not completely a spoiler)




Dark Kakashi said:


> Hopefully it has no boxes/obstacles and stage switches, and if they do at least have the dicensy to add an off/on button/option for those things. I would love to play in some of the stages GNT 4 had, some of them were awesome like the one in front of the Konoha Gates.




There are still obstacles (Though I think they could be turned off in EX 2, so I believe that will be carried over)

And the stages will still be 2 parts, and I am sure they will be remaking GNT4 stages, like they did some of the previous games stages


----------



## FFLN (May 25, 2008)

If it's got everything that was in GNT4 and more, as well as a better character selection screen, then I'll consider getting it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

I'm so psyched!


----------



## Rock Lee (May 25, 2008)

lol got my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Raiyu (May 25, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait for a release then. Hopefully they will add some Shippuden unlockables.


----------



## Kyou (May 25, 2008)

Shippuden unlockables, doubt it. Like 90% sure... it would give too much away, like even the designs for later; even if the manga has shown it, I think they would do it.

I hate how they market.. Cut down our characters, characters like Kiba = total stupid in the way they cut characters that were in it out...


----------



## Katsuragi (May 25, 2008)

I might get it.. If theres more stuff in it then GNT4.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 25, 2008)

duh no Shippuuden, that doesn't start till after GNT4 and this is basically GNT4.


----------



## Raiyu (May 25, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> duh no Shippuuden, that doesn't start till after GNT4 and this is basically GNT4.



I can honestly see it happening because the Naruto dub ends around October/November and the first GTNTEX game came out like a week after Shippuden even started last year, so whats a few weeks going to hurt. I hope it gets a better roster..


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 25, 2008)

wow cool ^^ great new


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 25, 2008)

Awaiting info...


----------



## Katsuragi (May 25, 2008)

> Shippuden unlockables, doubt it. Like 90% sure... it would give too much away, like even the designs for later; even if the manga has shown it, I think they would do it.



I'm 95% sure.. It'd spoil Shippuden to much.
Cause the Naruto games are based on the anime right?


----------



## Kamina (May 25, 2008)

Might import it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 25, 2008)

Shippuden characters?
i think its not the time yet


----------



## Usubaa (May 26, 2008)

I'm guessing normal forms of the Sound 4? I've always liked Kimi in his original form.


----------



## FFLN (May 26, 2008)

I did just think of something that they could add. If they put in Drunken Lee... or even "Loopy Fist" Lee... as well as Butterfly Chouji and Garouga Kiba, then I may consider getting it. That would make up for the disappointment of lacking those in the original GNT4.


----------



## ryne11 (May 26, 2008)

As you can see, nothing really new other than Choji and Kiba. Everything else is the same as the last game from what has been shown in the 1 page teaser. Though we have plain circles instead of pixilated shadows this time



Stolen from Gamefaqs


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

I'm guessing this isnt going to be for ps3 and i'll have to go to my friends to play it


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2008)

hope the third hokage is in.


----------



## Raiyu (May 26, 2008)

Wasn't Kiba in the Clash of Ninja 2 for GC? Hopefully they will add some characters that weren't in GTNT4 such as:

-Sound 5 (Transform into CS2)
-Asuma Sarutobi
-Butterfly Choji
-Third Hokage
-First Hokage
-Second Hokage
-Fourth Hokage

and Online Play but I doubt many of theses characters will make the roster.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I'm guessing this isnt going to be for ps3 and i'll have to go to my friends to play it


With Ultimate Ninja STORM coming, why would anyone want any other Naruto game for PS3?



Raiyu said:


> Wasn't Kiba in the Clash of Ninja 2 for GC? Hopefully they will add some characters that weren't in GTNT4 such as:
> 
> -Sound 5 (Transform into CS2)
> -Asuma Sarutobi
> ...


Kiba was in CoN2 but for some reason they took him out of the first CoNR, which I found rather stupid of them. Not even including Sandaime, yet appeared in the story mode...

I know this will be somewhat better but I never will get my hopes up seeing as how this is Eighting we're talking about. I mean CoNR had less characters than CoN2. I don't see why they didn't just take the characters and all that from GNT3 and GNT4 and just converted it to the EX engine.


----------



## Mishudo (May 26, 2008)

Awesome news.
Really hope they'll actually step it up and add every necessary character and few good other ones.
Espcially character changes and etc.
Can't wait to get more info 

So it'll be released around Aug-Oct?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> With Ultimate Ninja STORM coming, why would anyone want any other Naruto game for PS3?
> 
> Kiba was in CoN2 but for some reason they took him out of the first CoNR, which I found rather stupid of them. Not even including Sandaime, yet appeared in the story mode...
> 
> I know this will be somewhat better but I never will get my hopes up seeing as how this is Eighting we're talking about. I mean CoNR had less characters than CoN2. I don't see why they didn't just take the characters and all that from GNT3 and GNT4 and just converted it to the EX engine.


yeah and Ino was in there over Kiba and The Third hokage.


----------



## ryne11 (May 26, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Wasn't Kiba in the Clash of Ninja 2 for GC? Hopefully they will add some characters that weren't in GTNT4 such as:
> 
> -Sound 5 (Transform into CS2)
> *-Asuma Sarutobi*
> ...



I only see those two being in.
I doubt there will be any exclusive characters for the US that were not in the other Japanese games


----------



## Mishudo (May 26, 2008)

Heh I hope Asuma and the 3rd are in.
But if the sound 5 were'nt in I'd be a bit confused/shocked myself,I mean,they even had them in Ninja council 3,even before announced in the anime.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 26, 2008)

> I doubt there will be any exclusive characters for the US that were not in the other Japanese games



Yeah I agree.
Probably _some_ of NGNT4's characters are gonna be in here, i'd be suprised if there was more characters in this game then in NGNT4 though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 26, 2008)

Probably not. They most likely leave out Zabuza, Haku, Iruka, and Mizuki again. Sure they had nothing to do with the storyline then but hell, GNT at least added to the roster, not remove.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 27, 2008)

omg this is awesome i can't wait for this game and to see who's gonna be in it


----------



## Boocock (May 27, 2008)

They better not ruin my favorite Naruto game ever by screwing with GNT4. This better be good. And yes, some rebalancing would be nice. WiLLvo 07 = All OTK. Give him a little less priority plzkthx.

Mainly, as long as it is fun to play, I will fool around with it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Probably not. They most likely leave out *Zabuza, Haku*, Iruka, and Mizuki again. Sure they had nothing to do with the storyline then but hell, GNT at least added to the roster, not remove.


 i wish they would put them in the game.


----------



## Usubaa (May 28, 2008)

C'mon, we need normal forms of Sound 4? The CS2 were such a minor part of the battles... Why do they have a greater priority to be in than the normal forms?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 29, 2008)

Most likely because it's their powered-up versions.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 29, 2008)

New characters like Kiba......


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, hell yes! I loved the 1st game, hope this one has alot more missions and whatnot.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 4, 2008)

-30+ Characters (put a lot of time into deciding who would be in)


> *30+ in Revolution 2, and the roster is something we took a lot of time deliberating over.*




-No online (because they don't want shit online like DBZ BT3) ( I actually support this. I would rather have more resources put into making the game better than shit online)



> *As most people are aware, developers are still trying to hammer out some of the last messy details of maintaining a smooth experience for online play. So as Clash of Ninja Revolution 2 and its engine are really based on lightning fast reflexes and attention to split second detail, that's what we decided to focus on. We are always exploring Wi-Fi options and will continue to do so in the future, but instead of suffering over a game mode that might not be quite up to par because of the internet, we invested all that time into the rest of the game, making it that much better.*



-Took comments from Touney's to improve the gameplay



> *got email from tournament players who focused on the game play exclusively. We scoured forums for technical details like: "These Y cancels make this character's combination too powerful," or "The chakra use/gain needs to be tweaked for these moves," or "We don't like the stage transitions screwing with the pace of our fight!" etc (Y cancels refers to cancelling your combo by using the throw button, which is Y on the GameCube controller). So all of this was taken into consideration for tweaks and adjustments where possible.*



Turning off the fucking shit in the stage is a given, but stage switching too? Cool

A (horrible, as usual) image too, showing Sasuke, Temari, and Gaara in their GNT4 outfits


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 4, 2008)

How about we can add crap to our character like alternate costumes, TOTALLY NEW COSTUMES, etc.?

And even if we don't have exclusive characters, how about totally original specials? Ryuusabakuyryuu for Gaara, Pills for Chouji, ""Loopy"" fist for Rock Lee, Weasel Summon for Temari, etc. I mean, are the game's graphics locked or something from the original Japanese games? Why can't they have anything new in the non-game aspect, like the graphics? Will the whole project annihilate into a million pieces if they try to add new specials? They gotta do a lot more than just copy + paste...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2008)

a small article


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 4, 2008)

Yess I cant wait till this game comes out


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 4, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> a small article


Wasn't that just the press release?



Usubaa said:


> How about we can add crap to our character like alternate costumes



That was actually a suggestion I gave them

I hope they got my suggestion about alternate costumes for all characters (every character has had at least 1 other outfit, whether it was anime filler, or manga cover page) as opposed to  color swaps These were the Ideas I sent them, with pictures (not all had pictures)


Naruto Might Suit

Sasuke Chuunin Exam  Hospital Outfit


Kakashi Anbu Black OPs outfit

Neji Might Suit


Rock Lee outfit prior to mimicking Guy


Might Guy Afro Guy


Tenten Might Suit


Jiraiya Konoha Jounin Outfit  


Tsunade Konoha Jounin Outfit  

Orochimaru Sound Jounin Outfit, Konoha Jounin Outfit , Robe when he first ran into Tsunade


Itachi Anbu Outfit
(But then he couldn't rip off Auron)


Zabuza  Mist Jonin Outfit

Haku Pink Robe without Mask


Mizuki Prison Outfit


----------



## Jaga (Jun 4, 2008)

no online play... this game is sucks already


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 4, 2008)

Dude I'd be fine with Sound 5 having alternate costumes as the normal forms. that'd be frickin awesome!

How about a Boss mode where you VS a really buffed up character, and you can face the boss with up to 3 other friends, or a 3-man-cell tag team system?


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Jun 4, 2008)

A new Q&A on IGN, confirms 30+ characters and D3 is trying to listen to the fans.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 5, 2008)

KageBushinCCL said:


> A new Q&A on IGN, confirms 30+ characters and D3 is trying to listen to the fans.




That was the link I just posted


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm actually, a customizable character will be more than enough. Like we can put headbands, sandals, suits, jounin vests, etc. we buy for points on ANY character we want. That way we can have all of the Sasuke clothings (no headbands from VoTE, all headbands from first few episodes, black clothes with bandages w/ headband from Chuunin Exam)


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Jun 5, 2008)

My bad, I didn't look at the last page.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 18, 2008)

-The Final Valley Confirmed
-1-Tail Kyuubi Naruto Confirmed
-Curse Mark 2 Sasuke Confirmed
-Chakra Recovery thing with the Wiimote Confirmed
-The GNT4 Outfits for Sasuke, Gaara, Shikamaru, and Temari Confirmed
-They are re-recording lines for characters, so no recycled Audio from Clash of Ninja 1-2. Which means better voice acting, and possibly no Believe it!
-Option to turn off stage shifting?
-Somewhat enhanced graphics

-The game is still in early stages


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 18, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> -The Final Valley Confirmed
> -1-Tail Kyuubi Naruto Confirmed
> -Curse Mark 2 Sasuke Confirmed
> -Chakra Recovery thing with the Wiimote Confirmed
> ...



We can fix the "Believe it!" part...they just need to have original Japanese VOs. There doing it for Path of Ninja 2 so I don't know why they shouldn't do it for CoNR2..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> -The Final Valley Confirmed
> -1-Tail Kyuubi Naruto Confirmed
> -Curse Mark 2 Sasuke Confirmed
> -Chakra Recovery thing with the Wiimote Confirmed
> ...


Sakura and Kankuro were confirmed too by the sreenshots.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 18, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sakura and Kankuro were confirmed too by the sreenshots.




Didn't they say all characters in Revolution were returning?



Raiyu said:


> There doing it for Path of Ninja 2 so I don't know why they shouldn't do it for CoNR2..




What? 
I wasn't aware if this


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 23, 2008)

I realize I am gonna piss off a mod somewhere, but this news news to make the thread bumped

Firstly, here is a scan confirming OTK Naruto and Curse Mark Sasuke







There are also 15 stages and 300 Missions

If we assume everyone from CoN is playable

My personal Guess list Bold=Confirmed
*
21. Kiba
22. Choji
23. OTK Naruto
24. CM2 Sasuke*
25. Kabuto
26. Jiboro
27. Kidomaru
28.  Sakon
29. Tayuya
30. Kimmimarow
31. Awakened Hinata
32. Asuma
33. Third Hokage
34. Zabuza
35. Haku


However, It also says



> we understand that a pair of particularly interesting characters from the show will be making an appearance, but we'll have to wait a bit longer to get firm details on that front.



So that could either be Deidara and Sasori or Timeskip Naruto and someone else


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2008)

um why would a mod be pissed? 

i guest the pair could be 2 fillers characters,First Hokage and Second Hokage,Dosu and Zaku,or maybe TS Sakura and TS Naruto as preview it could be anyone.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 23, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> um why would a mod be pissed?
> 
> i guest the pair could be 2 fillers characters,First Hokage and Second Hokage,Dosu and Zaku,or maybe TS Sakura and TS Naruto as preview it could be anyone.




Double Post for a Bump. Any time I double post to bump a thread, I get a PM, telling me to just edit my last post


and I doubt They would make completely new character models for 2 insignificant fodder Ninja, or the Second Hokage (The first is possible if they Tweak Yamato)


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 24, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> I realize I am gonna piss off a mod somewhere, but this news news to make the thread bumped
> 
> Firstly, here is a scan confirming OTK Naruto and Curse Mark Sasuke
> 
> ...



Hold up 35? There were 39 in GTNT!4 <____< Did they cut the Sound 4? o.o


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Double Post for a Bump. Any time I double post to bump a thread, I get a PM, telling me to just edit my last post


well you could have deleted your last post and make a new one that what i do wend i want to bump a tread(if im the last poster in the tread).





ryne11 said:


> and I doubt They would make completely new character models for 2 insignificant fodder Ninja, or the Second Hokage (The first is possible if they Tweak Yamato)


well it migth be Zabuza and Haku.

as long as is not Akamaru and Crow it will be fine.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Hold up 35? There were 39 in GTNT!4 <____< Did they cut the Sound 4? o.o



If they cut Iruka, Mizuki, Karasu, and Akamaru, that is 35


----------



## FFLN (Jun 24, 2008)

The two "new" characters are probably Mizuki and Mizuki the Tiger.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> If they cut Iruka, Mizuki, Karasu, and Akamaru, that is 35


well i think Mizuki should stay and remove Iruka,Akamaru and Crow.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 24, 2008)

Phooey with CONR1,I'm skipping to #2 now!!...Hm,this one must be Sasuke Retrevial arc..So,the next one will be Hurricane Chronicles 

Eh,wait,saiyanisland says "all-new story experience",does that mean no Sasuke retrevial arc,but a middle/after gaming experience,or that it's just a new story,but is the retrevial arc?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2008)

well a gamespot user posted these  Awakened Hinata, Anko, Asuma and Kurenai  are confirmed

i havent watched them because im a 54k user


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ya, they are in.

I must say, OTK Naruto has some neat effects

The Final Valley music is the GNT4 version though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2008)

Kurenai never been in the Clash of Ninja serie including the japanese versions rigth?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Right

American Exclusive, bitches

Someone should post it on 2ch an see what the Japanese think



So it looks like we have almost all of the characters confirmed

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura
4. Kakashi
5. Guy
6. Rock Lee
7. Neji
8. Tenten
9. Gaara
10. Temari
11. Kankuro
12. Shino
13. Hinata
14. Orochimaru
15. Jiraiya
16. Tsunade
17. Itachi
18. Kisame
19. Shikamaru
20. Ino

21. Choji
22. Kiba
23. One Tail Kyuubi Naruto
24. Curse Mark 2 Sasuke
25. Awakened Hinata
26. Anko
27. Kurenai
28. Asuma
29. ?
30. ? 
31. ?
32. ?
33. ?
34. ? 
35. ?

So Out of this pool, who do you think the last 7, who will be in?
Sakon
Kimmimaro
Tayuya
Jiboro
Kidomaru
Kabuto
Third Hokage
Iruka
Mizuki
Zabuza
Haku
Time Skip Naruto
Sasori* 
Deidara*

*Gamespot said we would be getting an interesting pair of Characters, and Shippuden will be airing around this games release


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jun 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> Kurenai never been in the Clash of Ninja serie including the japanese versions rigth?


 Correct. Wonder what other characters are there?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Right
> 
> American Exclusive, bitches
> 
> Someone should post it on 2ch an see what the Japanese think


yeah it exclusive for at least now more likly they wil use her model for EX3.


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 25, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Right
> 
> American Exclusive, bitches
> 
> ...



Woah, Asuma and Kurenai in CoNR2? Has the world come to an end? They actually did a *good *thing. Good job 8ing and D3Publishers/Takara Tomy!


----------



## StelthFenix (Jun 25, 2008)

anko? why the hell would anyone wanna play as anko? asuma and kurenai look cool though. im looking forawrd to playing as kiba again. they should definetly put kimimaro in this game. sasori and deidara would be awesome! i wonder if it is them, if we'll get true form sasori, or just hiruko? by the way, do we have an official release date yet?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2008)

I know Kurenai is one of them, and I'm pumped for that. It'll be awesome!


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 2, 2008)

35 probably isn't the final number. Someone on Gamefaqs/Spot noted that CoN R was originally only supposed to have 16 or something, and eventually they got 20

I mean, this game still has 4-5 months till it's release, right? That ought to be enough time to add more


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea, true. I'm hoping for at least 39-40+.
And I think the intended number for CoNR1 was 14 characters, the same amount as EX1.


----------



## Draydi (Jul 2, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Right
> 
> American Exclusive, bitches
> 
> ...



IMO, most likely are:
Sakon
Kimimaro
Tayuya
Jirobou
Kidomaru
Third
Kabuto

Hell, if they didn't have The Third or Kabuto and had Sasori and Deidara, that would be cool with me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2008)

also this the official site of the game [DLMURL]http://naruto.tomy-usa.com/game.php?id=10[/DLMURL] 

the site is not that great but something cached my eye.



> Improved visuals ? Game will feature an *original opening movie created by Studio Pierrot*, rendered cinematic sequences and widescreen (16:9) and progressive scan at 480p.



man i hope is as good as the Budokai 2 and Budokai 3 opening movie.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope NORMAL FORMS of Sound 5 are in


----------



## MS81 (Jul 2, 2008)

my bud gotta wii but I got a gamecube w/GNT 4. so what's actually going to be diff?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> I hope NORMAL FORMS of Sound 5 are in



Why? CS2 Versions are more powered up. You can have normal forms as an alternate costume or something.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 2, 2008)

Without them, a large chunk of the story is taken out. I for one think that the normal forms of the sound 5 look MUCH better than the CS2 forms. If they are simply alternate costumes, they better have unique movesets also.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jul 2, 2008)

Espada#4 said:


> IMO, most likely are:
> Sakon
> Kimimaro
> Tayuya
> ...



I saw somewhere that they had confirmed the sound 5 and Kabuto, but I can't remember exactly where...


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 2, 2008)

Umm... wrong topic?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2008)

2 new screens


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jul 2, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> 2 new screens



Cool 

Kurenai looks like she'll be really hard to play as.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 3, 2008)

Umm... what do u mean by that?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

He means exactly what he says. She looks like she'll be hard to play as.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 4, 2008)

How so? All the characters in this game play similarly. Do you mean that she looks weak?


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 4, 2008)

If this is the greatest Naruto fighting game based off the GNT franchise, people will still shit on it because it lacks Japanese voices. And if it had those, they would shit on the text being in english, or at least not liking the English font


----------



## FFLN (Jul 4, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> they would shit on the text being in english, or at least not liking the English font



At least they can read the English text.

This game originally didn't have my interest, but with all of these additions, I may pick it up. As long as they don't screw up the character selection screen, it should be good. That was the major problem with GNT4... besides some character balance.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 5, 2008)

dude if the story mode is excellent, i'm definately pickin' this up.


----------



## destinator (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent? Its the same it has been for years just with new text/images ... (and Mission Mode will obviously be the same as GNT4).


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 5, 2008)

what is the main sttory in clash is it from start to shippuden


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought they were making a "good" exclusive story mode just for the American audience...


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 5, 2008)

destinator said:


> Its the same it has been for years just with new text/images



Cool, you have the game already?  Who were the exclusive North American Characters? 
...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> If this is the greatest Naruto fighting game based off the GNT franchise, people will still shit on it because it lacks Japanese voices. And if it had those, they would shit on the text being in english, or at least not liking the English font


Well those people can eat their own shit, because this game is intended to the Naruto dub fans which are the majority of Naruto fans in the US.


----------



## destinator (Jul 5, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Cool, you have the game already?  Who were the exclusive North American Characters?
> ...



Yes and its called GNT4+GNTEX2 ... (together I have already ~75-90% of the content this game will feature).

And I seriously hope you dont want to tell me they are will do something different than [Image+Text]->Fight->[Image+Text]->Fight

Seeing as this game will have the same mission mode as GNT4 (Rev1 was almost the same with GNT3 too) I dont see too much original content the devs are claiming all the time. Oh yeah wow they have a the copy & paste Asuma from EX2 and Kurenai (wow I am really impressed to see the first ever character they are making for the US Version...I would laugh if Kurenai is in EX.3 , then we know where she is from ).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2008)

Chances are though, she will be in EX.3...


----------



## destinator (Jul 5, 2008)

Also: [DLMURL]http://naruto.tomy-usa.com/academy/topic.php?tid=12792&section=hokage&subject=0[/DLMURL]



> "A" character? There are going to be several characters exclusive to the Clash of Ninja series, *most of which have never appeared in any Naruto game ever before, worldwide, on any platform!*



Obviously any important Naruto character was done in either GNT4/EX2/NH3/Accel2. The only semi important characters would be the Sound3.

So I wonder what heck they are planning...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe it's Tonton.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 5, 2008)

destinator said:


> Also: [DLMURL]http://naruto.tomy-usa.com/academy/topic.php?tid=12792&section=hokage&subject=0[/DLMURL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They probably were just bluffing. They probably meant on Nintendo Systems only.We will probably Get Hokage 1 and Two. A Hayate or Genma, Maybe a Shizune, or those Two Chunin that are Tsunade's bitches. Maybe a Baki (Then all of the Genin wil have their Jounin Master), or a Butterfly Choji or 1-Tail Gaara. If they were being accurate, it is either game original characters or....... Filler Characters  
(Though Temujin or Raiga would be okay)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 5, 2008)

Played it at AX today and it's nothing new really or exciting really.  Kurenai is pretty awesome though.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sometimes little change is best. I mean where would many of the Nintendo Franchises be? 

What characters/stages were playable?

Did they fix any of the problems that the Tourneypeople  were complaining about? (gravity, cheap characters, ect)?

All I want is a balanced fighting game with fanservice that 9 Year olds can't beat me in by pressing the same 4 buttons


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I agree.



Why so frustrated?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol, not really frustrated, it's that this part right here:


ryne11 said:


> All I want is a balanced fighting game with fanservice that 9 Year olds can't beat me in by pressing the same 4 buttons



Is so true. Then after that they go around saying and thinking they're so much better than you at the game. Maybe it hasn't happened to you but it has happened to me a few times, lol.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I see 
With me, they just thought the fighting game we were playing (SCII IIRC) was stupid and the nine year old went back to playing GTA 



Also, here are some facts about the AX Demo
The menu makes it look like at least 36 characters

~ Character Select Screen: 



~ Konoha Gate stage:



~ Konoha Gate Transition stage (Looks like the transition from the Hospital Rooftop in EX2, has GNT1-4 music too: 




Stolen from muffinman006 of gamefaqs


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are some nice screens. I think 36 characters is a good amount, but I wouldn't mind touching 40.


----------



## destinator (Jul 7, 2008)

Hm with 36 characters being in, are there even spots left for totally new characters? I stopped counting but with Anko/Asuma/Kurenai + almost all from GNT4 there shouldnt be many spots left (if even more than 1-2). I also doubt they there will be like 4 more secret chars (on the left and right from the center since they would have announced it with more than 35 or even 40 chars then...).

The char select screen looks finally decent again (GNT4-EX2 was more or less horrible).

Konoha transition stage looks similiar to a GNT EX2 Map but way improved.

Wow finally 1-2 positive things to say... (at least for me).


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2008)

Good selection screen? I'll probably get.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

destinator said:


> Also: [DLMURL]http://naruto.tomy-usa.com/academy/topic.php?tid=12792&section=hokage&subject=0[/DLMURL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they have characters like Iruka and Mizuki before... 
Sound 3 would definitely be something new.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 8, 2008)

Enma, Genma, and Baki Dammit!


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 9, 2008)

Well "The Hokage" on that site stated they consider every character on the show,big or small,for the roster,so there be a chance :/


----------



## destinator (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez they should better add some useful chars like the hokages or Yondaime instead of doing a new lame ass character >.<.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> Geez they should better add some useful chars like the hokages or Yondaime instead of doing a new lame ass character >.<.


Maybe it's Hanabi and Konohamaru.


----------



## destinator (Jul 9, 2008)

They have been in games already .

ZOMG FOUND IT
well you can see the menu and loadingscreens

Linkdarkside posted it on MH


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 9, 2008)

That video was originally posted on Gamefaqs by a neji122793



destinator said:


> Geez they should better add some useful chars like the hokages or Yondaime instead of doing a new lame ass character >.<.



The Fourth has only been in the manga, and the game is based of the anime. That would be cool though
I am sure the 1st and second will make an appearance in either this or future games (What with Senju parts showing more of Hashirama's power)



Nakiro said:


> Maybe it's Hanabi and Konohamaru.


He said useful, not joke


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> They have been in games already .


When they said games, perhaps they meant the games they made.


----------



## destinator (Jul 9, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> When they said games, perhaps they meant the games they made.



No he said any game on any system (thats why its so lame because every more or less important characters was done in the NH series already ... XD).


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

Doesn't the PS2 Naruto games have Shodai, Yondaime, specialized cool versions ( useful Hinata?)


----------



## destinator (Jul 9, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Doesn't the PS2 Naruto games have Shodai, Yondaime, specialized cool versions ( useful Hinata?)



Yes thats why I said they should rather include something useful instead of some lameass totally unimportant char that just gets in to have something no game had before.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> No he said any game on any system (thats why its so lame because every more or less important characters was done in the NH series already ... XD).


Yeah.. most character are in the NH series. Let's see then..
Raidou, Aoba, Genma, Ibiki, Kotetsu, Izumo, Sound 3, Hiriashi, ShikaInoChou Team(older), Kiba's Sister Hana, Kiba's mom Tsume, Water Nin from 2nd Exam and Baki I suppose. 
None of which are important to the story..


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 9, 2008)

if they have Anko I bet they have Ibiki too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah.. most character are in the NH series. Let's see then..
> Raidou, Aoba, Genma, Ibiki, Kotetsu, Izumo, Sound 3, Hiriashi, ShikaInoChou Team(older), Kiba's Sister Hana, Kiba's mom Tsume, Water Nin from 2nd Exam and Baki I suppose.
> None of which are important to the story..


Demon Brothers,Oboro or maybe Raiga andd Tsuzumebachi.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 9, 2008)

Enma, Genma, and Baki Dammit!

Baki would be likely, because then ALL of the Genin would have their jounin Sensei


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 10, 2008)

well if no one knows yet, and i'm sure you all do, but Kurenai will be in the game along with Asuma. It's sort of weird to put them in rev2, but no one seems to be mad that they are.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 10, 2008)

what's weird about it? They are both characters that were in part 1 and are fairly popular in their own regard.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah i guess your right about that, but have you seen a gameplay video on Kurenai, they show her using her special and some of her movelists, but her special needs a little working on, but that's what they are doing right now, so no complaining i guess. lol


----------



## destinator (Jul 10, 2008)

Also they just copied the Asuma files from GNT EX2 project so no work needed for that.

And I would laugh if they include Kotetsu and Izumo because I would just think they copied them from GNT EX3 xD.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2008)

New videos posted by psycholazy of gamefaqs
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol nice vids.
"There'll be angry comments if you don't fight!" comment from the first vid. 

There was a comment in the third vid saying Kiba only did his red Gatsuuga because he was in "crisis mode" I'm guessing this is from GNT3/CoNR when their health is low they do their other special. I'm a bit disappointed if that is still left in for this installation.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't w8 til game come out!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 11, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lol nice vids.
> "There'll be angry comments if you don't fight!" comment from the first vid.
> 
> There was a comment in the third vid saying Kiba only did his red Gatsuuga because he was in "crisis mode" I'm guessing this is from GNT3/CoNR when their health is low they do their other special. I'm a bit disappointed if that is still left in for this installation.



Tomy is one of the laziest companies around who likes to milk their games. Characters are just usually copied to the other game with minor tweaks or changes done. 

I think this is what des is "bitter" towards the series because it usually disappoints as far as new content goes.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 11, 2008)

But it wasn't that way in GNT4.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do they deny the existance of non-CS2 forms of the Sound 4, suiken lee, garouga, 4 tails naruto, chou-chouji, and SO MANY OTHER THINGS when they brag about their so-called anime-accurate game? Nothing will EVER compare to sony when it comes to Naruto games...


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 12, 2008)

*My Review Preview: Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution 2*

I went to the Anime Expo '08 and it was a ton of fun.  Really, I had a good time there.  I was able to buy myself the Season 1 boxset of Bleach, the Urahara hat, more black keychain, Ichigo's bankai, Rukia's....well...I have rant more on Bleach for far to long.  To tell u now, I have spend a lot of time playing the demo of Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution....2.  The second one of the CoN Revolution showed it face on the Anime Expo and I had a chance of playing it.

The charaters that were playable were: Kiba, Chouji, Kurenai, Asuma, Anko, Nine Tailed Naruto Tail 1 and CS LV.2 Sasuke.  Yeah, u don't play as Naruto or Sasuke.  Just....them.  

The graphic seem to changed....a lot.  Sa-SU-ke's fireball is more detailed than Revolution and the more I talked about Asuma, the more closer I get to calling him "light saber."

As before in Revolution, most charater have two specials.  Kiba has that Twin dog spinning attack, Chouji has human boulder, Kurenai...has that 2 killer moves with genjustsu, Anko...combos...., Nine tails' do  purple Rasengan and a blast, CS2 use Super Chidori and big cheap fireball of death and Asuma is cheap....really.  HE IS CHEAP!!!!!  LIGHTSABER MAN IS SO CHEAP!  jUST...bAM,bam,bam, special and games.  THAT SPECIAL DOES 80% DAMAGE!!!!!!

Although nothing new, except that Sasuke is now a big cheap-o , there is something new in this game, hand-signs.  All u have to do is hold Z and C and more your wii-mote left, right, down or up to do something.  Two things that happen by correcting inputing the hand-sign are increase you're chara gauge or power ur character up so if your Asuma, that cheap move will kill someone who hasn't got hit. WAH!!!!!   

That's all.....it's fun.  It's good,  Let's wait for the full version.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah,sounds great.
Thanks for the review
But couldnt you just of posted this in CoNR2 thread?


----------



## destinator (Jul 13, 2008)

I wouldn't call hand seals "new" . (even its the first time they are in a US Version).


----------



## Kyou (Jul 13, 2008)

I hope the interesting two characters aren't just characters within the original story mentioned in the new Q & A Link Darkside posted O_o;...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2008)

another interview Link removed

''*Yoo: *The biggest question I think everyone has out there is hints about any new characters that will be in the game for the first time.

*Stotz:* The roster is really important for us. In this title we have four original characters that we’ve created just for the game. We also have three characters new to the Clash of Ninja series, *two of which we believe have never been in any prior Naruto game.*''
they confirmed it again


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 13, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> another interview
> 
> ''*Yoo: *The biggest question I think everyone has out there is hints about any new characters that will be in the game for the first time.
> 
> ...


I wonder why they chose filler characters over canon ones? 
There's plenty to choose from as far as canon is concerned..


----------



## Kyou (Jul 13, 2008)

Three characters new to Clash of Ninja Series, well for us, wouldn't that be Kurenai, Anko and Asuma, they're new to the Clash of Ninja series, Japan's series is different and I doubt would be compared. But who knows,

Original characters? ...Eh... Could be okay, could be horrible o_O;... Depends on their designs...I suppose.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 13, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Three characters new to Clash of Ninja Series, well for us, wouldn't that be Kurenai, Anko and Asuma, they're new to the Clash of Ninja series, Japan's series is different and I doubt would be compared. But who knows,
> 
> Original characters? ...Eh... Could be okay, could be horrible o_O;... Depends on their designs...I suppose.



like I said....Asuma is freaking cheap.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 13, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Three characters new to Clash of Ninja Series, well for us, wouldn't that be Kurenai, Anko and Asuma, they're new to the Clash of Ninja series, Japan's series is different and I doubt would be compared. But who knows,



They meant the series overall, including the Japanese. That owuld mean only Kurenai, so there are two more US exclusives


----------



## Kyou (Jul 13, 2008)

Well in that case, I'm thinking Shizune is up?... She hasn't been in any Clash of Ninja series.

And maybe even Konohamaru?... Who knows. But I think Shizune is a strong possibility.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 13, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Well in that case, I'm thinking Shizune is up?... She hasn't been in any Clash of Ninja series.
> 
> And maybe even Konohamaru?... Who knows. But I think Shizune is a strong possibility.



Both of them have appeared in Naruto games before though, and Kurenai would be that 1 of the three that has appeared in a Naruto game before (NH/UN 3)

Of the 2 of the three, we should make a list of possible anime/manga characters that could realistically be in the game that have not appeared playable in ANY Naruto game (And do not put any of the Sound Trio. Every single forum with a thread like this has like 10 people that want them int, and it would make no sense, since they were both fodder and are dead)

My list of possibles  (I am gonna link to the characters profiles on Leafninja since people may not remember who some of them are)
Baki
Aoba
Genma
Izumo
Kotetsu
Ebisu
Enma (He has a model in GNT3/4, and it would be badass)
Oboro (Take the lazy route)


This is every realistic Cannon Character I could think of.
Though there is always room for moar filler


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2008)

a gamespot user named premwill  posted this video here.

confirmed Baki and maybe Hayate ANBU Girlfriend(Yugao)

the other are hard to see the Red Head could be The 4th Kaze kage,and the other have a ANBU like mask i think


----------



## Jaga (Jul 15, 2008)

full list of characters from SI

   1. Naruto Uzumaki
   2. Naruto Uzumaki 1-Tailed Fox Form
   3. Sasuke Uchiha
   4. Sasuke Uchiha Cursed Seal Level 2
   5. Sakura Haruno
   6. Choji Akamichi
   7. Ino Yamanaka
   8. Shikamaru Nara
   9. Rock Lee
  10. Neji Hyuga
  11. Tenten
  12. Hinata Hyuga
  13. Hinata Hyuga in Awakened State
  14. Kiba Inuzuka
  15. Shino Aburame
  16. Gaara
  17. Temari
  18. Kankuro
  19. Asuma Sarutobi
  20. Kakashi Hatake
  21. Kurenai Yuhi
  22. Anko Mitarashi
  23. Might Guy
  24. Tsunade
  25. Jiraiya
  26. Orochimaru
  27. ANBU Member
  28. Baki
  29. Itachi Uchiha
  30. Kisame Hoshigaki


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2008)

Jaga said:


> full list of characters from SI
> 
> 1. Naruto Uzumaki
> 2. Naruto Uzumaki 1-Tailed Fox Form
> ...


there the other 5

there are 35 character


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 15, 2008)

It looked like in the selection screen,Kimimaro was in there :X?


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did I call Baki or what?


Bwahaha!!

This is more exiting news than that Pisspoor Nintendo Conference


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2008)

Who are the last 5 characters then? I'd be content if it were the Sound 5. If it wasn't though it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2008)

No Sound 5???
At least 4 total crapy characters? I havent even seen them in the official episodes or manga...
What a BS.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 15, 2008)

btw update on SI

Characters:

Naruto Uzumaki 
Naruto Uzumaki 1-Tailed Fox Form 
Sasuke Uchiha 
Sasuke Uchiha Cursed Seal Level 2 
Sakura Haruno 
Kakashi Hatake 
Choji Akamichi 
Ino Yamanaka 
Shikamaru Nara 
Asuma Sarutobi 
Rock Lee 
Neji Hyuga 
Tenten 
Might Guy 
Hinata Hyuga 
Hinata Hyuga in Awakened State 
Kiba Inuzuka 
Shino Aburame 
Kurenai Yuhi 
Gaara 
Temari 
Kankuro 
Baki 
Itachi Uchiha 
Kisame Hoshigaki 
Anko Mitarashi 
Tsunade 
Jiraiya 
Orochimaru 
Kabuto 
Yugao Uzuki (this was Hayate Gekko's girlfriend and was shown in episode 80, The Third Hokage, Forever...) 
New Character 1: 2nd row 5th person (has red hair) 
New Character 2: 2nd to last row, 1st person (has white hair) 
New Character 3: 2nd to last row, last person (has ANBU / Hunter-Ninja mask) 
New Character 4: Last row, 1st person (has ANBU / Hunter-Ninja mask)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

D8 whos that orange haird guy @_@... Pein? lmao

and two masked anbus? i hope thats a joke @_@....


----------



## Kyou (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow Yugao! XD...

I actually like that chic, she was cool from what I saw '-'.

That does like Pein that's what I thought when looked at him XDD..

It's a nice roster =3.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quit pissing and moaning until you see how they play. Maybe they play awesomely

All characters except the Red Hair and White Hair were in the Anime/Manga. Just because we have lesser known or used CHaracters, they suck and therefore the game suck? What the fuck? Using that Logic, Kurenai, Anko, and Shino, Tenten, and Ino should not be in the game. If I wanted to play the same story shit over and over with the same characters, I would buy every other Naruto game there is

And fuck the sound 5. This game takes place AFTER, not during, AFTER the Rescue Sauce Arc,they said this since the beginning, so why would they include dead people in the story line, especially when everyone would just bitch that they took the easy route and stole them from GNT4 without giving them human forms or changing their moveset or whatever

Maybe these new characters will play awesomely, and that is what matters. The Red Head and the White hared person are obviously the 2 Game Exclusive bad guys or something (Which we have yet to see character designs or even names of) there are the 2 ANBU members that start of the beginning of the story when they come across the village (I think one is the ANBU that saved Anko from the tigers, plus who knows what kind of a unique moveset they will have) We have Hayate's Girl and Baki (I bet she will try to get her revenge on Baki, She could possibly have That Cresent Moon Dance, And Baki OWNED Hayate with his wind hand) Plus, with Baki, all of the Genin have their Jounin Sensei

Basically, everyone who was alive after the Sauce Arc is playable

All you all quit your bitching about how they are lazy and wait until we see some more gameplay of characters. 

For All we Know, they could be pulling our leg and the Sound 5 will somehow show up (Then everyone will bitch about how they were ripped from GNT4 and not updated ect)

Edit: Go ahead and continue to neg me, I don't even feel it


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Quit pissing and moaning until you see how they play. Maybe they play awesomely
> 
> All characters except the Red Hair and White Hair were in the Anime/Manga. Just because we have lesser known or used CHaracters, they suck and therefore the game suck? What the fuck? Using that Logic, Kurenai, Anko, and Shino, Tenten, and Ino should not be in the game. If I wanted to play the same story shit over and over with the same characters, I would buy every other Naruto game there is
> 
> ...



I agree to the fullest. I cannot WAIT for this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Quit pissing and moaning until you see how they play. Maybe they play awesomely
> 
> All characters except the Red Hair and White Hair were in the Anime/Manga. Just because we have lesser known or used CHaracters, they suck and therefore the game suck? What the fuck? Using that Logic, Kurenai, Anko, and Shino, Tenten, and Ino should not be in the game. If I wanted to play the same story shit over and over with the same characters, I would buy every other Naruto game there is
> 
> ...


yeah i agree too.

you also pwned the whiners.

also i hear that some of the bleach games have original characters.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 15, 2008)

it's Naruto vs Naruto vs Naruto this fall. Which platform will have the better game... Wii, PS3..or 360? 

I hope the Wii version doesn't suck.. i have that system


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally, I think Ultimate Ninja Storm will be the winner, while CoNR2 is a close second. I really don't expect Broken Bonds (RoaN2) to be a contender.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm interested to see how the new characters play! I like the inclusion of Yugao XD...

Perform better, Iunno; Not many people have PS3s (I'm getting one just for the game XD...)... But yeah o.o.

I just hope they don't neglect Europe with this release O-o...Still haven't got Naruto UN3 XD...


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I really don't expect Broken Bonds (RoaN2) to be a contender.



Isn't that Just GTA Konoha with a Shallow GNT Ripoff Fighter glued on?


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 16, 2008)

Just found out that they wanted to hide the REV2 Roster so it's no spoiler to anyone. 
Should i just delete that post i made with the picture and the whole character Roster??
Should i just spoiler tag it? Or just leave it up for everyone to see?


----------



## Chojuto (Jul 16, 2008)

Read (Q&A):
mr. tilney

Watch (tag-team confirmed):
Maybe this'll cheer everyone up.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> If I wanted to play the same story shit over and over with the same characters, I would buy every other Naruto game there is



And if I wanted a "filler" story I could just watch the 90 filler episodes of hell. The point is, I rather play the original manga story instead of a lame ass story that no one cares for. Especially since ConR2 doesnt support any free roaming and the story basically consists of pictures and text.



ryne11 said:


> And fuck the sound 5. This game takes place AFTER, not during, AFTER the Rescue Sauce Arc,they said this since the beginning, so why would they include dead people in the story line, especially when everyone would just bitch that they took the easy route and stole them from GNT4 without giving them human forms or changing their moveset or whatever



Well I never followed the game too much so I wouldnt know that. However if I take your words this sounds like a excuse. If this game takes place after the original manga story, why do we get to fight in the VotE stage then because this stage has nothing to do with the game at all if takes place after the arc. If I go by that logic why not just throw the Sound 5 in too...

Another thing, I guess you played GNT4? Then you had the pleasure to play the Sound 5 but everyone who never played GNT4 never got to play them. And maybe you're not interested in them (at least thats what I get from "fuck the sound 5") however I know and I've seen enough people that wanted them and I guess most of them would rather have the sound 5 instead of some lame filler characters and maybe some clones (obviously we dont know yet how the new chars will be.



ryne11 said:


> Maybe these new characters will play awesomely, and that is what matters. The Red Head and the White hared person are obviously the 2 Game Exclusive bad guys or something



Maybe they will, but maybe they will suck hard too!?
I could live with Baki and one ANBU member, but 2 more filler characters no one cares for is just too much. I am looking forward to what the heck they are including but to me it feels this was just included to have something in the game that was never anywhere in any game rather than to have content that SHOULD be in the game. Also since the story is only picture/text based they easily could have done the normal story beginning from the last game (or even from the start of naruto) and then just add the new adventures of Naruto...



ryne11 said:


> For All we Know, they could be pulling our leg and the Sound 5 will somehow show up (Then everyone will bitch about how they were ripped from GNT4 and not updated ect)


 I still hope but I doubt they make it. And at least I as pro bitcher about this game would have never complained about them being the same as long as they make it. Since most is the same anyway I really didnt expect them to make a exception on the Sound 5.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2008)

oh wow!!! they have purple hair girl from anbu in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> And if I wanted a "filler" story I could just watch the 90 filler episodes of hell. The point is, I rather play the original manga story instead of a lame ass story that no one cares for. Especially since ConR2 doesnt support any free roaming and *the story basically consists of pictures and text.*



Yoo: ?Will the cinematic sequences be used to progress the Story Mode??

Stotz: Yes, whereas last year in Revolution we had the stagnant 2-D cut-outs of the characters in between scenarios in the Story Mode. Now we have fully rendered cinematic sequences where characters can actually interact with another and talk and cry and do other things.

from subtitles


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

I will wait how "well" that turns out in the end .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope it turns out really well.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

After watching that one video. I feel pretty good about the game. For A person who owns only the GNT games and the EX ones. I might have to buy this US one. Just Play it with the voice volume down.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 16, 2008)

They are re-recording for all of the characters, so it will all sound much better than previous clash of Ninja games


----------



## Kyou (Jul 16, 2008)

Rerecording is awesome, I think they did that for UN3, well for UNH 2 Portable thingie on PSP anyways... for Ultimate Ninja series, I like hearing it when its slightly different, lolol. 

But that's nice, and the fact that they are doing the cutscenes properly was nice 8D!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2008)

new shreenshots


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

Dammit, there's 10 spaces left on the character selection screen that might just NOT be used at all...
It's perfect for the Sound 5 and their CS2 forms...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 17, 2008)

so Baki, Kurenai and anbu are in it and some characters made for the game. this is all awesome but still WHERE ARE THE SOUND 5. i really wanted to play the sound 5 in a American Clash of Ninja game  I mean I'll still buy this game but I guess I'll just have to wait till next time.

(i mean just cause a character is dead is no reason not to include them in the game)


----------



## Jaga (Jul 17, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Dammit, there's 10 spaces left on the character selection screen that might just NOT be used at all...
> It's perfect for the Sound 5 and their CS2 forms...




theres 35 characters...



row 1: Kiba, Hinata, ChojicHinata in Awakened State
row 2: Naruto 1-Tailed Fox Form, Jiraiya, Sakura, Tsunade, Filler Guy
row 3: Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke, Guy
row 4: Kankuro, RANDOM SELECT, Temari
row 5: Kisame, Lee, Shikamaru, Ino
row 6: Orochimaru, Gaara, Itachi
row 7: Kurenai, Neji, Tenten, Yugao
row 8: Filler Guy, Anko, Shino, Sasuke Cursed Seal Level 2, Filler Guy
row 9: Filler Guy, Asuma, Kabuto, Baki


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 18, 2008)

whoa did anyone see any new stages??
one of them looks like you fight on water, i've never seen a stage like that


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 18, 2008)

> theres 35 characters...


Okay, imagine the selection screen as a rectangle. On the left and right sides, there's a huge indent, where 10 spaces can fit to complete the rectangle.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 18, 2008)

So they took out the sound 5 ?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 18, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Okay, imagine the selection screen as a rectangle. On the left and right sides, there's a huge indent, where 10 spaces can fit to complete the rectangle.



They already confirmed their 35 characters. Remember CoN2, the last 2 characters got new spaces added for them, so at the very least there will probably be a minimal amount of new characters that would get a couple spaces added for them. I sincerely doubt it though.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm saying there's a perfect amount of room for the Sound 5. I don't know why they're holding out on us. Wait, I know why: because they can just slap those characters on 6 months later and call it a sequel.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 18, 2008)

I doubt they would make a CoNR3 with 5 new characters alone that have no relevance to whats going on and call it a sequel. By the time CoNR3 comes out, Shippuuden will have aired in North America, I doubt the Sound 5 will even be in it.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> So they took out the sound 5 ?



yes they did


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> So they took out the sound 5 ?



No, they didn't. The sound 5 were not in Revolution 1, and this is not a localized GNT4, therefore they are not taking anyone out. At the moment though, they are simply *NOT ADDING* them to this game, though this could change


You can't take away something that wasn't there in the first place 



zigzag101 said:


> yes they did



No, they didn't 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> *I doubt they would make a CoNR3 with 5 new characters alone that have no relevance to whats going on and call it a sequel.* By the time CoNR3 comes out, Shippuuden will have aired in North America, I doubt the Sound 5 will even be in it.



*That didn't stop the NH games. They can easily add some "Naruto History" Bullshit mode to give them relevance in R3*
I bet they will, because the Roster will be kind of weak if they only include Stuff from the first arc:
TS Naruto
TS Sakura
TS Gaara 
TS Kankuro
TS Temari
TS Lee (Not very different from Normal Lee)
TS Neji (Not Too different from normal Neji)
TS Tenten
Deidara
Sasori
True Sasori

Granted, that is 11 characters, but only 3 are really new, and the rest are variations of older characters

If they were going for numbers, they could add all of the older versions of everyone, as they don't really spoil anything, and the manga is already at their re-introduction
TS Hinata
TS Shino
TS Kiba
TS Shikamaru
TS Choji

However, it would be possible if EX3 included other characters certain characters, like:
Chiyo
Chiyo w/ Sakura Puppet
TS Ino

Even with all of those, the roster update would be kind of weak, with mostly variations of older characters, and only/possibly 4 truly new characters, and a couple of older characters with newer movesets

That would be perfect for them to add a History Bullshit mode


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 18, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> No, they didn't. The sound 5 were not in Revolution 1, and this is not a localized GNT4, therefore they are not taking anyone out. At the moment though, they are simply *NOT ADDING* them to this game, though this could change
> 
> 
> You can't take away something that wasn't there in the first place
> ...



lol I see. 
okay, they never added them in the first place (same meaning I guess)


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 18, 2008)

Same thing, but said gooder


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> *That didn't stop the NH games. They can easily add some "Naruto History" Bullshit mode to give them relevance in R3*
> I bet they will, because the Roster will be kind of weak if they only include Stuff from the first arc:
> TS Naruto
> TS Sakura
> ...


are you talikg about the EX or accel games? i heard they play a little different in the accel serie


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 19, 2008)

The EX games in terms of the roster and characters being Similiar. By bringing up NH, I meant that just because characters were dead or no longer part of the story in any way, they still managed to put them into the roster. Like Haku and Zabuza coming back with Edo Tensei in NH2 or HEro Mode in NH3

I am saying Tomy could do some BS like that and make everyone's beloved Sound 5 Playable


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 19, 2008)

Tomy is too lazy for that.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

it sucks when they took out sound 5


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 19, 2008)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> it sucks when they took out sound 5



yeah they where all good playable characters in GNT4


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Tomy is too lazy for that.



For Japan at least. They seem to take great care for the America's though. Didn't Revolution sell 350K+ in the US alone? That is well above the Japanese sales for the EX games IIRC



Kuchiki Rukia said:


> it sucks when they took out sound 5





ryne11 said:


> No, they didn't. The sound 5 were not in Revolution 1, and this is not a localized GNT4, therefore they are not taking anyone out. At the moment though, they are simply *NOT ADDING* them to this game, though this could change
> 
> 
> You can't take away something that wasn't there in the first place


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on lets not act like CoR 1 was made from scratch its bascially a port of Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 as is CoR 2 is a port of GNT 4.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, no, it isn't.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> For Japan at least. They seem to take great care for the America's though. Didn't Revolution sell 350K+ in the US alone? That is well above the Japanese sales for the EX games IIRC


EX was downgraded from GNT4 as far as characters are doing, that's why it's doing so horribly. Don't know about EX2 cause I didn't really follow it that much.. 



Rock Lee said:


> Come on lets not act like CoR 1 was made from scratch its bascially a port of Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 as is CoR 2 is a port of GNT 4.


CoR 1 was basically a mix between EX's system and GNT4's characters cut in like a half...


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> EX was downgraded from GNT4 as far as characters are doing, that's why it's doing so horribly. Don't know about EX2 cause I didn't really follow it that much.



I should have said GNT, not EX, though I do not know the sales figures of the past releases



Rock Lee said:


> Come on lets not act like CoR 1 was made from scratch its bascially a port of Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 *as is CoR 2 is a port of GNT 4.*



No, it isn't, not even close, and if you were following the game, you would understand how wrong you are. And it is more than just there being no sound 5 and having a New Story mode


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 20, 2008)

I wisht they had more videos on gameplay of the other characters


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, that E3 video keeps getting pulled, so we weren't supposed to see it it seems


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 20, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Well, that E3 video keeps getting pulled, so we weren't supposed to see it it seems



Yeah that's true, i guess if they are trying to make you wan't the game more just for the new characters; it's working on me lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Well, that E3 video keeps getting pulled, so we weren't supposed to see it it seems


yeah like the kurenai and asuma video.

then again din't they pulled Des EX2 videos?


----------



## destinator (Jul 21, 2008)

When my account got banned on youtube "TV Tokyo Coperation" pulled ALL Naruto gaming videos, at most! They were on EX 2 and Accel 1/2 and I know quite a few people whos accounts got banned for naruto gaming videos.

The new videos were obviously pulled because nobody was supposed to see them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2008)

but they don't own the rigths for the games do they?

is it still possible that some one were acting as TV Tokyo


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 21, 2008)

> but they don't own the rights for the games do they?
> 
> is it still possible that some one were acting as TV Tokyo



yeah that's what a lot of people were saying, but i guess if they own the show then they have rights over merchandise as well.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Come on lets not act like CoR 1 was made from scratch its bascially a port of Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 as is CoR 2 is a port of GNT 4.


Haha, if only it was huh? I found it utterly redundant how CoNR had 20 characters, three less than what CoN2 had. I'm not sure what the heck they were thinking when that was decided. I don't see why they didn't go with taking everything in GNT3 and putting it in the EX engine, but that's just me.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, at least with this game, it is more like branching into its own Western Series instead of just rehashing and butchering the Japanese releases


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 23, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Well, at least with this game, it is more like branching into its own Western Series instead of just rehashing and butchering the Japanese releases


Yeah, I suppose so. This sequel definitely looks like it's being handled way better than the first. It's kind of a good thing they did do this because the jump from each GNT game is never that huge except for maybe GNT1 to GNT2.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree, definitely a good thing.


----------



## Splyte (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a screen cap of the character select screen? I know that they have two random ANBU characters in it but I'd just like to see the pic if its possible.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dude



zigzag101 said:


> btw update on SI
> 
> Characters:
> 
> ...



I think I will put this in the OP


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow..that's sad when they STILL don't have the Sound 5. CoughUltimateNinja3Cough


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2008)

i don’t know why some people are complaining about the two made up character in the game, especiality before we see them in action.

hell i remember the DBZ people wishing for original characters and saga for DBZ Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 23, 2008)

Despite no Sound 5, the game is gonna pwn either way. SCREW SOUND 5!


----------



## Kyou (Jul 23, 2008)

You know white hair looks vaguely like Mizuki... But that's just 'cause the picture is hard to tell; But Yeah, anyone else see that XD.

I doubt it'd be him; but just slightly looks like him to me XD

I wonder which two are interesting characters, I'm gonna guess the Anbu characters... they're so generic looking they probably have something unique about them o_O


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 24, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Wow..that's sad when they STILL don't have the Sound 5. CoughUltimateNinja3Cough



With the exception of Kimmimaro and Tayuya, Fuck the Sound 5. 
Fatass, Spiderman, and Siamese were lame anyway. 
I would rather have seven brand new characters that are possibly very good than three shitheads and two good characters
Way to be late to the bitching party BTW

Besides, they are not 100% unconfirmed. Gamespot and the video said the roster was at 35, but there is always time to add more, like when they originally said Revolution 1 would have 16 and we got 20 instead

Besides, in UN3  almost all those characters play the same minus Jutsu and a few tweaks


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 24, 2008)

> Besides, in UN3 almost all those characters play the same minus Jutsu and a few tweaks


You're speaking nonsense. All the characters in the Narutimate series are unique, and they play like they SHOULD. Where does a fucking taijutsu Gaara doing backflips and crazy acrobatics come from? It's the GNT series that all play the frickin same.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 24, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Despite no Sound 5, the game is gonna pwn either way. SCREW SOUND 5!


I like the Sound 5 but if they're are'nt in this game I won't complain either. Although I really wished the sound trio (Dosu, Zaku, and Kin) were in at least one game.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 24, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> You're speaking nonsense. All the characters in the Narutimate series are unique, and they play like they SHOULD. W*here does a fucking taijutsu Gaara doing backflips and crazy acrobatics come from?* It's the GNT series that all play the frickin same.




You're speaking nonsense. It Happened in the last Filler Arc 

Besides, I only made that comment to have this turn into a NH v GNT thread. Thank you for taking the bait


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2008)

who teh hell iz that red hair guy next to Gai.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 24, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> You're speaking nonsense. All the characters in the Narutimate series are unique, and they play like they SHOULD. Where does a fucking taijutsu Gaara doing backflips and crazy acrobatics come from? It's the GNT series that all play the frickin same.





ryne11 said:


> You're speaking nonsense. It Happened in the last Filler Arc
> 
> Besides, I only made that comment to have this turn into a NH v GNT thread. Thank you for taking the bait


Epic trap. 


MS81 said:


> who teh hell iz that red hair guy next to Gai.



Carrot Top? :amazed


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 24, 2008)

MS81 said:


> who teh hell iz that red hair guy next to Gai.



Sasori and Pein's Child from the future


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 24, 2008)

> Carrot Top? :amazed



what powers does he have? :amazed


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 24, 2008)

Can bore you to death and has super strength


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 24, 2008)

He also shoots carrots out of his finger tips in a style similar to Kimimaro's shooting bones from his finger tips.  There's your fill of Sound 5 for you all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2008)

postend in Gamespot by NarutoSpritePim  about the sound five


[DLMURL]http://naruto.tomy-usa.com/academy/topic.php?tid=13642&section=hokage&subject=0[/DLMURL]




> You sound like you know a lot! First: I cannot comment on the final roster, so I can neither confirm or deny the existence of the characters you mention in Revolution 2. Second: For every character we make, the developer must create animations for. While character models do take time to import, you're right, it is not too difficult (but everything takes time). What is mainly the most difficult part is that for every character's jutsu, the developer must create animations for the recipients of these jutsu. Since we have so many new characters in the game, that have cannot be pulled from any game's roster worldwide, we have to create every single animation for their new jutsu, then create an animation for every single character it can be used on for them being the victim of the jutsu. So as you can now see, the amount of work that goes into a character roster rises exponentially with each new character we add. This also applies to more than just jutsu, but the animations needing to be created for being involved in all of the brand new movesets and attacks that these new characters have. Not only that, special effects cannot be transferred from Gamecube to Wii assets at all, because they are not part of the models. On that note, I can assure you that we have made every attempt to give players a great game with a TON of new content. It was NOT our objective to recreate a game that was made several years ago already in Japan, so I'm sorry if that is what you were hoping for. However, if you are looking for the greatest Clash of Ninja gameplay around, and the most exciting roster to date, I suggest you consider Revolution 2.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 25, 2008)

^ Confirms it. No Sound 5.


----------



## destinator (Jul 25, 2008)

So this finally confirmes they can "easily" import the characters from the GNT games, finally all this "they have to redo _everything_ for Rev" ends. Interesting for the other stuff. As long as he has enough background to say the truth.

I am by far no game dev and therefor have no background info but it seems they have a very complicated system for the specials. I always expected that they would use a kind of dummy character for the special animation and just insert the right character if the special starts (which would make the most sense imho, how far that is possible is another story) and maybe add some tweaks for the general look.

Also as example when NH was coming yearly they produced kickass animations (that in no offence look far better than anything a GNT game could offer) and if they use the same concept they still managed to do it for a lot of characters.

Yet kind of interesting...no Sound 5 pretty much confirmed since they probably dont want to bother with even more work.


----------



## Jinibea (Jul 26, 2008)

Hopefully the next Revolution has the sound 5 and the Hokages.

Yeah when this game does good I hope we get another one.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 31, 2008)

New Videos

Yugao and Multi-man battle thing (The Oboro thing, only with Fodder)
Link removed


Anbu 1 and 2, Plus Rasengan Combo
Link removed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2008)

That's awesome. I really like how Naruto turned KN1 in the first match of the first video.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Another one, shows new stage and junk
Link removed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet, thanks. Yugao and Kakashi's team jutsu is awesome. Also, Towa (male ANBU character) looks to have a sweet moveset. Can't wait for this game.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Towa has a drill that will Piece the heavens. Kamina and Sound 5 Confirmed?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2008)

Towa is officially Kaminamaro.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 31, 2008)

So.....

Naruto and Jiriaya
Light Saber Man and Kurenai
Kakashi and Yugao

Those are the confirm special team attack


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2008)

me wunts this.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe Naruto and Sasuke will have one. Hopefully.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 31, 2008)

The double team attack looks really cool. Would they still include those team jutsu attacks too? I wonder if Neji and Hinata get one...


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 1, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> The double team attack looks really cool. Would they still include those team jutsu attacks too? I wonder if Neji and Hinata get one...



and it will be....the 128 trigram palm strike?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2008)

aren't Sasuke Hand wings a little small the same goes for his fireball jutsu.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 1, 2008)

The jutsu does look kind of small not sure about the hand-wings though...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2008)

gamespot posted new vids


----------



## destinator (Aug 5, 2008)

I just noticed that the VotE stage even has the original song *lol* (not really a bad thing though)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2008)

I love how Chouji's part of the VotE fight, hahahaha. I wonder if they bothered to give him Butterfly powers, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2008)

a gamespot user named *warsninja* posted this interview Vyse


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Linkdarkside this game is looking more and more kickass, can't wait!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2008)

new Hand on by IGN



3 new vids


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome. I've played Anko before in GNT4 but seeing her kick ass in the video still amuses me.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the hands-on and the videos Linkdarkside. Awesome as always.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I started this thread, maybe I should be posting this shit


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes. You should.


----------



## Itahchi (Aug 10, 2008)

sweet the third hokage might be in this game. just checked wikipedia even tho its wrong at times


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 10, 2008)

Itahchi said:


> sweet the third hokage might be in this game. just checked wikipedia even tho its wrong at times



He isn't. Neither is the Sound 5, Iruka, or Mizuki.

The roster is already confirmed.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 10, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> He isn't. Neither is the Sound 5, Iruka, or Mizuki.
> 
> The roster is already confirmed.



What no sound 5


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 10, 2008)

Well they could always add more Characters.



But I believe that if a Clash of ninja revolution 3 comes out thats when we get the Sound 5 Sound 4,Mizuki,Iruka,Zabuzza,Haku,Third Hokage.Akumaru and Crow.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 10, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> What no sound 5


The only  one that played any good was Kimmimaro anyway IMO



Jinibea said:


> Well they could always add more Characters.



The game is almost done and they are only adding the final polish. They already stated that the roster was finalized and that there are only 35 characters



Jinibea said:


> But I believe that if a Clash of ninja revolution 3 comes out thats when we get the Sound 5 Sound 4,Mizuki,Iruka,Zabuzza,Haku,Third Hokage.



We can worry about that when Revolution 3 is anounced





Jinibea said:


> Akumaru and Crow.



Fuck Akamaru and Crow. They suck and aren't even worth being joke characters. Why waste time making them playable?


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 10, 2008)

2 months...anything can go.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 10, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> 2 months...anything can go.



Or not 

I highly doubt they are going to add any more characters, especially when they stated that the roster was one of the first things they set in stone.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2008)

new hand on


----------



## destinator (Aug 11, 2008)

New Videos

Wtf is Bando, for such a crap character I dont get Kimimaro ... OKAY...........


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2008)

Using some kind of blaster? Uh...

On the other hand, the other new characters look fun to use. Looks like Ino got a new special too.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

sweet cant wait for this game to come out


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 11, 2008)

5 new videos










Baki, Ino's New special, other new specials/stages/ect


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> 5 new videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 11, 2008)

who the fuck is bando?


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

NU-KazeKage said:


> who the fuck is bando?



Some dude they made up im guessing


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 11, 2008)

Narutoh said:


> Some dude they made up im guessing



lol oh they shouldve had a make your own character rather then make some fake dude that has no purpose


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2008)

NU-KazeKage said:


> who the fuck is bando?


Game-exclusive character a la Arturo Plateado from Bleach: Shattered Blade. At least, that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Game-exclusive character a la Arturo Plateado from Bleach: Shattered Blade. At least, that's what I'm assuming.



Ohh ok


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2008)

it look like gamespot posted new pics some contain team mates attacks


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 11, 2008)

Good stuff. This game is going to be out of this world. I love that characters have a tag special now, and that it's not with just one tag, like how Kakashi and Yugao have one, and Kakashi and Sasuke have one. The only thing that looks bad about this game, is the shadows on the ground. Take a look at the screens Linkdarkside posted and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn, they removed the Bando video
Here is this
Listen to some music while reading if you want
I think he plays interestingly


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Good stuff. This game is going to be out of this world. I love that characters have a tag special now, and that it's not with just one tag, like how Kakashi and Yugao have one, and Kakashi and Sasuke have one. The only thing that looks bad about this game, is the shadows on the ground. Take a look at the screens Linkdarkside posted and you'll see what I mean.



Yeah the shadows do look bad


----------



## destinator (Aug 11, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> The only thing that looks bad about this game, is the shadows on the ground. Take a look at the screens Linkdarkside posted and you'll see what I mean.



The mighty return of GNT EX1 shadows ... seriously I think they gonna fix that^^.

And no suprise they took down the bando video, I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 11, 2008)

Is d3/Tomy leaking shit on purpose to cause a stir on the internet? This is like the third or fourth time


----------



## destinator (Aug 11, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Is d3/Tomy leaking shit on purpose to cause a stir on the internet? This is like the third or fourth time



Wanted to write this in my last post already but its a bit suspecious that always there are some new parts of the game "accidently" leaked and then the movies just get removed.

Nice marketing


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope they do fix the shadow problem, it hurts to look at. And lol @ Bando. Guns in Naruto? It's probably some chakra-powered made up weapon, that's my bet. He looks quite interesting indeed.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 11, 2008)

destinator said:


> New Videos
> 
> Wtf is Bando, for such a crap character I dont get Kimimaro ... OKAY...........



Thanks for the vids.

@everyone: How many specials do we get per character.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 11, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> Thanks for the vids.
> 
> @everyone: How many specials do we get per character.



Most of the characters(maybe all idk) have 2 im guessing w/o team specials


----------



## MS81 (Aug 12, 2008)

Narutoh said:


> Most of the characters(maybe all idk) have 2 im guessing w/o team specials



nah they have team specials but not like the gamecube version, I think they put groups of 2's instead of 3's.

but expect of tag special from Gai,Kakashi, Asuma and Kurenai.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like they might go for tag (2) specials and team (4) specials. So there's Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, and even Baki.

If only they had the three Sound ninja, then they could've done some awesome jutsu with Orochimaru.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah they have team specials but not like the gamecube version, I think they put groups of 2's instead of 3's.
> 
> but expect of tag special from Gai,Kakashi, Asuma and Kurenai.



i meant each character had at least 2 specials w/o including team specials lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea, I think so.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 12, 2008)

The gunner dude looks awesome 
Although completely unrealistic towards Naruto,still awesome.
Now all I need to see is a "leaked" video of the white hair made up chick.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 12, 2008)

those characters might be in the story of CoNR 2, well thats what im guessing


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

So are the team specials just for specific teams? or does every 2 people have a special together?


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 13, 2008)

man if I had a nintendo wii I would totally get this game


----------



## Usubaa (Aug 13, 2008)

> So are the team specials just for specific teams? or does every 2 people have a special together?


Umm that would be 34 x 34 number of specials? lol?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So are the team specials just for specific teams? or does every 2 people have a special together?


I'm guessing only certain characters can have team specials, and they're not limited to just one character too. Every character sharing a team special would be too much  as Usubaa demonstrates.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Though you'd have to admit it'd be awesome 
But oh well,at least they included this nifty feature.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 14, 2008)

"Yeah its time to go wild" that is so damn annoying.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 14, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> "Yeah its time to go wild" that is so damn annoying.



can u think of anything that is more annoiny:? *coughbelieveitcough*


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 14, 2008)

They took Believe It! out of the game. Quit bitching about shit that no longer exists


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 14, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> They took Believe It! out of the game. Quit bitching about shit that no longer exists



I know.  I just making a point that anything is better than Believe It!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 14, 2008)

@ Believe It!


----------



## ss5 (Aug 14, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> I got the newest Shonen Jump and it was anounced. Choji and Kiba are playable (werent in 1) and promise that "[t]here'll be way more characters!"
> A bigger than GNT4 roster confirmed?
> Plus they said there will be exclusive shit not in any of the Japanese games
> 
> ...



What system is it going to be on?


----------



## destinator (Aug 14, 2008)

Google > your existence...

Wii!


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 14, 2008)

I wonder if the stage inside Naruto  will actually have the yellow water and with kyuubi inside the gates behind em


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 14, 2008)

ss5 said:


> What system is it going to be on?





Mishudo said:


> I wonder if the stage inside Naruto  will actually have the yellow water and with kyuubi inside the gates behind em



That would be my favourite stage. Ever. Period.

EDIT: 300th post!


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I wonder if the stage inside Naruto  will actually have the yellow water and with kyuubi inside the gates behind em


What? 

They are just reusing that one


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 15, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> What?
> 
> They are just reusing that one



Was trying to be hopeful >< I knew of that stage.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 15, 2008)

But Tomy is Lazy, they would never fix or add stages


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 15, 2008)

I know...who am I kidding 
But that stage would be raw


----------



## destinator (Aug 15, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> But Tomy is Lazy, they would never fix or add stages



Hater


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn you Tomy, I love and hate you at this moment.


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm way excited about this game. ASUMAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Is that like your battle-cry or what?


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Is that like your battle-cry or what?


Nah, just a little spazzy because this will be the first game for me to own which has Asuma in it. :risu


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2008)

I wish they made 360 version, more like DOA 4.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

@iAsuma: And it will be the first for me with Kurenai in it.


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> @iAsuma: And it will be the first for me with Kurenai in it.


HER TOO!  Those two are going to be my main characters in the game for sure. I want more info on the white haired person though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

For a game like the CoN series, I don't really have a main character, (except Sasuke ) but I'll kick ass all the same.


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> For a game like the CoN series, I don't really have a main character, (except Sasuke ) but I'll kick ass all the same.


Well, I didn't either, but now that Asuma is making a appearance, that'll change.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

He is quite awesome, I must admit. Hmm maybe his name should be Awesome-a.


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

..That was so corny. Omg.


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

I tend to prefer Mortal Kombat, Soul Calibur and Smash Bros over the Naruto games. They are good but I think they are out classed. Either way, I'll still check it out.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> He is quite awesome, I must admit. Hmm maybe his name should be Awesome-a.




lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> ..That was so corny. Omg.



Awesome-a>You.


----------



## Undead (Aug 19, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Awesome-a>You.



The power of Asuma compels you. 
Haha. Hey, it's been nice chatting with you, i'll talk to you some other time. G'night.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea, you too, good night.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 19, 2008)

I want Ino's special to have voice -_-... Obviously still adding finishing touches on everything O-o.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't wait for this game. It's been almost a year since I've played a Clash of Ninja game, this will be refreshing.


----------



## Undead (Aug 19, 2008)

Same here. I didn't like the first clash of ninja. I hope this new one keeps my interest for a while.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

I know it'll keep me entertained. With my love for Naruto and fighting games of course it will.


----------



## Undead (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope it's more balanced out in terms of strength. Most anime fighters strength balance tend to be broken.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 19, 2008)

They went to tournament players and along with the gravity/combo shit, asked what characters needed to be buffed/nerfed.

This ought to be the most balanced game of the GNT/CoN series released thus far


----------



## Undead (Aug 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> They went to tournament players and along with the gravity/combo shit, asked what characters needed to be buffed/nerfed.
> 
> This ought to be the most balanced game of the GNT/CoN series released thus far


Oh. Sweet.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> They went to tournament players and along with the gravity/combo shit, asked what characters needed to be buffed/nerfed.
> 
> This ought to be the most balanced game of the GNT/CoN series released thus far



Oo thats good to hear. Im tired of playing CoN2  This game should keep me occupied for a long time


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

This will be the epic-est of epic Naruto games.


----------



## destinator (Aug 19, 2008)

In terms of what? Failure xD?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 20, 2008)

Now that's just mean. 
I know most Naruto games fail but there's a line you just don't cross and you sir, have just crossed it.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Now that's just mean.
> I know most Naruto games fail but there's a line you just don't cross and you sir, have just crossed it.



nah he jus meant that since the GC version is almost the same it won't be as big as you think.


----------



## Undead (Aug 20, 2008)

I somewhat agree with MS81. There are new features and characters, yes, but it's still very similar to the past Wii / GC Clash of Ninja games. That's not stopping me from getting this upcoming release though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 20, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah he jus meant that since the GC version is almost the same it won't be as big as you think.


Oh of course, but I mean, even if most things are the same, the added content sure makes it a hell of a lot better.


iAsuma said:


> I somewhat agree with MS81. There are new features and characters, yes, but it's still very similar to the past Wii / GC Clash of Ninja games. That's not stopping me from getting this upcoming release though.



Indeed.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Oh of course, but I mean, even if most things are the same, the added content sure makes it a hell of a lot better.



Not really, the game still have to prove that its better than GNT4 was, some "stolen" gimmicks from the japanese version and some lame ass filler chars doesnt make a interesting or epic game for _me_.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 20, 2008)

What about the fact that it has an original story mode with CG cutscenes and not cut-out pics of each characters head and a still image in the background?


----------



## Undead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hurrah for original story! pek


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 20, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> What about the fact that it has an original story mode with CG cutscenes and not cut-out pics of each characters head and a still image in the background?



lol sweet! 
hope the storyline is good though.


----------



## Undead (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 20, 2008)

Well yeah. What do u think the story is gonna be about, after Sasuke betrays the village? 
I just wanna read what ppl think


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Mostl likely some made up filler like story.


----------



## Undead (Aug 20, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Mostl likely some made up filler like story.


That's exactly what it's going to be. The time period takes place inbetween the two-three year gap before the time skip. So yeah, completely original storyline.


----------



## Narutoh (Aug 20, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> That's exactly what it's going to be. The time period takes place inbetween the two-three year gap before the time skip. So yeah, completely original storyline.



Yup, do u think the 2 exclusive characters have a role in the storyline or no?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 20, 2008)

It's possible, I mean we need background information on them.


----------



## Undead (Aug 21, 2008)

Narutoh said:


> Yup, do u think the 2 exclusive characters have a role in the storyline or no?


Well of course. If they werent, it would be silly to add them in the first place.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Link


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 23, 2008)

Yuago is pretty badass


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, she is pretty fast. 
I'm actually surprised about all of the new characters. I hope the Japanese show a little bit of initiative like this in EX 3.


----------



## destinator (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldnt wonder if Kurenai orignally comes from GNT EX3 .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Yuago is pretty badass


But Yugao still pwns her. 


destinator said:


> I wouldnt wonder if Kurenai orignally comes from GNT EX3 .



She more than likely is from EX3.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 24, 2008)

???

FROM EX3? Why can't she be FROM Revolution 2?

You think America is only getting Japanese leftovers? The US team specifically asked for the developers to put in Senseis of the Genin, which is why we also have Baki (and Asuma copied form EX2). Using the above logic, I can say Baki is from EX 3 as well

What reason would she have needed to be in EX3 originally, especially when it is likely that is will simply follow the story of the anime? (American fans tend to bitch more about stuff than Japanese, which is why after only 3 games we are getting fully a animated story mode, while the Japanese have had 6 and have yet to have one without anime stills or picture boxes) And what has Kurenai done in or going to do in Shippuden to qualify her as being playable other than getting pregnant? I mean, at least Asuma was part of the arc that started right after the Sauce arc

Moreover, you actually think they were working on EX3 before this? IIRC, R2 was being worked on after EX2 was released. If they were working on EX3 thatl ong ago, there would have already been an announcement in Japan for EX3, as the Immortals arc is already underway (likely get an announcement soon)


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually I don't think she won't be. Tomy clearly stated that all characters in CoNR2 are US exclusives that won't be seen in the Japanese version.


----------



## destinator (Aug 24, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> ???
> 
> FROM EX3? Why can't she be FROM Revolution 2?
> 
> ...



Youre a pain in the ass ... I didnt even say she IS from EX3 but simply that I wouldnt wonder about that...

For your whole logic of why she should be in, Asuma had *NO* reason to be in EX2 and yet he was in there and at least she has her "role" in the upcoming arc.

No need to work on EX3 before R2 however I wouldnt wonder if they started working on EX3 3-6 months ago which would fit pretty good to hand Kurenai over to the american game. Likely all new "engine/option" features like the exploding tags and that you can disable stage switch completely are coming from the JP team too so why not 1-2 characters too...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Actually I don't think she won't be. Tomy clearly stated that all characters in CoNR2 are US exclusives that won't be seen in the Japanese version.


wtf they did not say the japanese games sequels will not use any of the new character from Revolution2 the characters models are aredy created they could put even the ANBU'S and bando as bonus character in EX3.


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf they did not say the japanese games sequels will not use any of the new character from Revolution2 the characters models are aredy created they could put even the ANBU'S and bando as bonus character in EX3.



Read the Hokage's comment on the subject. 

example


----------



## destinator (Aug 24, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Read the Hokage's comment on the subject.
> 
> Link removed





> You also want me to guarantee that another company won't use these characters in the future (TOMY Corporation and TAKARATOMY are two different companies). This would be a silly thing for me to do. I can guarantee that these characters will be US exclusive *when* the game is released. Thank you for your questions/comments!



You know I could easily see something in that word ... as in the characters will be exclusive as a first release but not anymore when EX3 comes out. He even hinted in the direction that they have no control over what content might get exchanged or not! Well my opinion...


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 24, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> You think America is only getting Japanese leftovers?



Yup thats how it has always been.They might add something here and there but its the same game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am sorry if these are already posted somewhere else but here are some close up char. screnies:

Ultimate NTNaruto
Link removed

CS2 Sasuke:
Link removed

Anko:
Link removed

Kurenai:
Link removed

Kiba:
Link removed

Choji:
Link removed

These are all I could find.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2008)

it look like they gonna show the intro at PAX '08


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 25, 2008)

omg this and ultimate ninja storm are gonna be crazy.and im getting both


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, Pierrot did some game intro animation? Well finally.


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 26, 2008)

...why not show it now? Most of us won't be there so they should put it online. Or hopefully someone puts it online..


----------



## Undead (Aug 27, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wow, Pierrot did some game intro animation? Well finally.


Yeah, tell me about it. I'm still crossing my fingers that the release of the game isn't delayed, because I know the release date in October hasn't been set in stone yet.


----------



## killerfox (Aug 28, 2008)

hey guys im new here and its true that they are going to reveal the opening cinematic
PAX '08 is from Aug 29 -31 so hopefully they will reveal it on the 29th. (I follow ign wii)
hopefully ign will put up the video online (most probably)


----------



## Undead (Aug 28, 2008)

killerfox said:


> hey guys im new here and its true that they are going to reveal the opening cinematic
> PAX '08 is from Aug 29 -31 so hopefully they will reveal it on the 29th. (I follow ign wii)
> hopefully ign will put up the video online (most probably)


So I heard. I'm excited.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 28, 2008)

New Vifeo

Shows white-haired chick. She is an Anbu it seems


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 28, 2008)

She looks eligible enough to stick it in her pooper.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 29, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> New Vifeo
> 
> Shows white-haired chick. She is an Anbu it seems


Wow, another Anbu. I love these designs so far.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 29, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> New Vifeo
> 
> Shows white-haired chick. She is an Anbu it seems





Sonikku Tilt said:


> She looks eligible enough to stick it in her pooper.






ya she looks cool... this game is gonna own


----------



## Slider (Aug 29, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> New Vifeo
> 
> Shows white-haired chick. She is an Anbu it seems



Hot. 

I want this game even more now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2008)

lol the idiots of ign think this is EX2 look at the name of the link and the relese date of the game it list that it was released in japan in 2007.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, yea I saw that.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 29, 2008)

the new character look pretty cool I guess.. 

*Bando *



*?????* (I don't know her name  )


----------



## TheWon (Aug 29, 2008)

But not this cool!  EX3 first Pics


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 29, 2008)

but theres already a thread for Ex3 you should put this pic in there


----------



## Jaga (Aug 29, 2008)

The box art for Revo 2 is out... i like it...
circulated


----------



## destinator (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks okay however IMHO Sasuke and Itachi look kinda out of place and if they didnt know where to put them. (well not exactly a nice design choice...)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 29, 2008)

Jaga said:


> The box art for Revo 2 is out... i like it...
> circulated


Hmm, it's better than the first one, but still not that great. If they made it like GNT it would look nicer. The only CON game where they did keep the same cover was CON1.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 30, 2008)

Jaga said:


> The box art for Revo 2 is out... i like it...
> Link



looks okay I guess, but I wish they would have more characters on it..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 31, 2008)

8S.... hmm not so keen on the filler characters they dont look good enough to blend in to the naruto world, especially the guy with the bazooka........ come on a bazooka? eh? so wrong...

but yeah, i hope the gravity is better on this... i wonder y dont they just match it to the GC series x_X........ 

other than that, looking forward, and also to GNTEX3 83 hidan and kakuzu XuX


----------



## Undead (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I could get GNTEX3 when it comes out, but freeloaders don't work for the wii since I updated it to 3.0.


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2008)

Just use a homebrew freeloader and everything will work again.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2008)

destinator said:


> Just use a homebrew freeloader and everything will work again.



does play-asia have those?


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 1, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> I wish I could get GNTEX3 when it comes out, but freeloaders don't work for the wii since I updated it to 3.0.



Or you could just buy a Japanese Wii like I have. 



MS81 said:


> does play-asia have those?



You can watch this video and it might help 

Link removed


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> You can watch this video and it might help



Pointless, you could just buy a [insert region here] Wii and patch it to a original japanese Wii (if you really need one). All region Wiis are identical except the content on the NANDchip and that can be changed .


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

Ign has just posted 6 new videos:

Ino's Updated Special
Kisame and Itachi's Special
Kurenai's Counter
Lee and Guy's Special
Hinata and Neji's Special


----------



## Sliver Fang (Sep 9, 2008)

Are we able to change the english voice to japaness?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Man I'm trying to find more ways to get excited about this game with all the BB vids and UNS gameplay going around it seems this games just sitting here with not much excitement.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 9, 2008)

Sliver Fang said:


> Are we able to change the english voice to japaness?



To answer your question,nope.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice vids. I like Lee and Guy's team special.

Hmm, for second state Sasuke, you think the game might freeze up when you use his Fireball like in GNT4? That'd be funny if it did.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 9, 2008)

Man....more gay joke now thanks to that Guy/Lee move.  Oy vey....

but funny as hell.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 9, 2008)

The forest stage music sounds like something ripped out of P.N.03



Sliver Fang said:


> Are we able to change the english voice to japaness?



A Nintendo Naruto game with original US exclusive characters and story and CUT SCENES having Japanese Voices?

No


----------



## Usubaa (Sep 10, 2008)

Ugh they copied that Lee/Guy special from NH3...


----------



## Undead (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh well. Game still looks great. Asuma...pek


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is going to be much better than CONR.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 19, 2008)

^An understatement! CoNR was worse than CoN2.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

the tag teams are pretty cool.

is there any drawbacks on the gecko os??


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 19, 2008)

This comes out in Oct. right?
*Too lazy to check*


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, I love how the tag mode is now.


----------



## Undead (Sep 23, 2008)

CLASH OF NINJA REVO 2 INTRO RELEASED
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xoW1qW4CYQ[/YOUTUBE]

Anime Opening intro now out. Game is due for release October 21st.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice animation and art. Haven't seen such quality since the end of Part 1 (excluding fillers).


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think I've seen those scenes in the anime.  Brand new?


----------



## Undead (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, they are brand new.


----------



## Ironhide (Sep 24, 2008)

Really dislike the Red head guy so far


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow the intro ... sucks!? Maybe not that bad but heck, I expected more ... anyway at least they included the new chars into the intro.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 24, 2008)

The intro wasn't too bad.

It's nice they included it; wished for voices included like voiced over as opposed to the music, but they've always done that. So. Oh well.

But yeah, pretty cool I think.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm guessing it was made from scratch? It's okay, but it could have a better song... 

Btw, do you think they will have anime cutscenes by the look of this intro or was it *just *for the intro?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they mentioned actual cutscenes. Not sure if it was Pierrot animation or game models. As long as it isn't still images.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 24, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I'm pretty sure they mentioned actual cutscenes. Not sure if it was Pierrot animation or game models. As long as it isn't still images.



I hope it's not still images.
It would be better if they change that fault..


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 24, 2008)

They said the cutscenes were in game models with motion capture IIRC

Also, that video lookes better in Hi-res on IGN


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 24, 2008)

It's alot better than the previous ones,so it has props in my opinion


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2008)

the intro was good but they should have used a better music.


----------



## Eris (Sep 24, 2008)

Awakened Hinata?  I'm psyched. 

I wish they wouldn't add in random third party characters, though. 

_Yugao Uzuki (this was Hayate Gekko's girlfriend and was shown in episode 80, The Third Hokage, Forever...) 
Towa (Male)
Komachi (Anbu Female)
New Character 1: 2nd row 5th person (has red hair) 
New Character 2: 2nd to last row, 1st person (has white hair) _

Who are these people? I'd rather play with the characters I know and love. And that red-haired guy doesn't even look like he belongs in the Narutoverse.


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> It's alot better than the previous ones,so it has props in my opinion



Previous, as in GNT games!? Sorry but GNT4 intro blasts that thing out of the universe (imho obviously). But seriously, the music is just plain horrible.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 25, 2008)

destinator said:


> Previous, as in GNT games!? Sorry but GNT4 intro blasts that thing out of the universe (imho obviously). But seriously, the music is just plain horrible.


Yeah, the other GNT intro songs are much much better compared to this one. Somehow doesn't really feel all that pumped up. At least we didn't get reused stock footage though.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 25, 2008)

destinator said:


> Previous, as in GNT games!? Sorry but GNT4 intro blasts that thing out of the universe (imho obviously). But seriously, the music is just plain horrible.



No, as in CoN games,I've never played the GNT games


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 25, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> No, as in CoN games,I've never played the GNT games



Well even so, I don't think Rev2 well ever compare to GNT4..


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 25, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Well even so, I don't think Rev2 well ever compare to GNT4..




What do you base this on? 

The absence of the Sound 2 and Fail 3?


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 26, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> What do you base this on?
> 
> The absence of the Sound 2 and Fail 3?



It's my opinion, I have GNT4 and I've played Rev1, even if Rev2 has some new adjustments and fixed problems there is still a lot of stuff that the Wii platform could change. Being new doesn't mean it's always better..

Although I guess I have to say I can't judge since I've never played Rev2 yet, but from what I've seen from the video's and other information, I still think GNT4 is better..
_But that's just from what I've seen.._


----------



## Usubaa (Sep 26, 2008)

Better in what way?


----------



## randomninja64 (Sep 26, 2008)

Man, this game sounds insanely badass. Makes me sad that I'm gonna miss E for All next weekend, because Nintendo is supposed to be one of the featured companies there, and I can prolly bet that they'll have atleast some info on this game, maybe a demo


----------



## Gui (Oct 5, 2008)

there's any europe release date known?
I don't have many expectations for this game...is a Naruto game and I lack one! I just wish one day they make a wii naruto game like ninja storm or rise of the ninja...


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2008)

3-6 months after the us release the game will hit the EU .


----------



## Boom Burger (Oct 5, 2008)

Gui said:


> there's any europe release date known?
> I don't have many expectations for this game...is a Naruto game and I lack one! I just wish one day they make a wii naruto game like ninja storm or rise of the ninja...



The webmaster of Aussie-Nintendo.com (fansite) is claiming that he knows for certain that the game wont even get a PAL release due to the voice actors not signing a contract which covers the games release in Europe, Australia and New Zealand, whatever that means.  

I don't mind, I have freeloader. 

edit: and it kind of makes sense, the developers did say the game would be 'US exclusive'.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2008)

ign posted videos


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2008)

Boom Burger said:


> The webmaster of Aussie-Nintendo.com (fansite) is claiming that he knows for certain that the game wont even get a PAL release due to the voice actors not signing a contract which covers the games release in Europe, Australia and New Zealand, whatever that means.
> 
> I don't mind, I have freeloader.
> 
> edit: and it kind of makes sense, the developers did say the game would be 'US exclusive'.



Well cant say much but ... dont believe it .


----------



## Undead (Oct 21, 2008)

Game should be out tomorrow. I'm excited.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm still debating on if I should get this game, having GNT4 n' all. 



Zayne said:


> Game should be out tomorrow. I'm excited.



Yesh, I looking forward to seeing it in stores tomorrow, since it takes about 1-2 days for the game to be in stores after the release date.  _(Well, at least where I live it does.)_


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like EX3 stole Kurenai, though everyone will say that the opposite occurred

And the white haired chicks name is Kagura


----------



## destinator (Oct 22, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Looks like EX3 stole Kurenai, though everyone will say that the opposite occurred
> 
> And the white haired chicks name is Kagura



Because its too obvious?

Heck there was a reason that hokage dude told the fans "Kurenai will be usa exclusive *when the game is released*" At that point EX3 wasnt even announced and most of the new Rev2 features seem to go hand in hand with EX3 new stuff  (filler story, no more simple images for story mode and so on xD).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone got the game? If so how is it? I plan on getting it within the next 1-2 days.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 22, 2008)

I laugh at Bando's special; why? Because when he throws someone onto the ground and they go flying up in the air it takes him 4 seconds to charge up the cannon and another 3 seconds just for the big blast to get to the character, I mean by then the other character would have fallen to the ground. 
_Well, I thought it was funny._


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 22, 2008)

My brother works at a local Wal-mart. He's picking up CoNR2 and coming home with it tonight. XD


----------



## Raiyu (Oct 23, 2008)

This game is pretty good. Better then the first one. The characters are indeed more balanced


----------



## Undead (Oct 23, 2008)

Some are broken though. Asuma and Bando are insane.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 23, 2008)

what system(s) is this game gonna be on?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 23, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> what system(s) is this game gonna be on?



um....wii.  Just wii.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> um....wii.  Just wii.



oh I see. I dont have a wii  I need to get that system. I wanna play no more heroes.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2008)

Zayne said:


> Some are broken though. Asuma and Bando are insane.



They fail in comparison to Temari, Ultimate Nine Tails Kyuubi, and Second Seal Sasuke. Those are much better those those two that you named. XD

I just have to unlock Awakened Hinata and I have everyone. ^_^

Dude I love Baki, he is my favorite character to play as and Kagura is just hot!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 23, 2008)

Game is indeed great.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm having a tournament here in Chicago November 1st for this game and Brawl. It is going to be a lot of fun. Especially since my Tournament for Naruto Revolution 2 is sponsored by TOMY Corp! =D

If anyone wants any info on it just PM me.

Regardless, this game is a lot of fun. I have everyone unlocked and I truly enjoy Baki. He is so much fun to play as and his freaking Wind Needle Hands are awesome! ^_^ I love his d+X Special. freaking tornado! XD


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 23, 2008)

If this had online I'd SOOO be playing you guys right now! XD


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 23, 2008)

If this had Online, I would so be complaining at the lag this game would have gotten like all other Online Fighting games! >_<    

Should be fun I will upload all the tournament videos we make from the tournament and post them online. ^_^ Pics will be posted on TOMY's website as well. ^_^


----------



## Jaga (Oct 24, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> If this had online I'd SOOO be playing you guys right now! XD



ya... they should have def added online...and somehow make it not suck too...lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something where's the options for missions? 

I mean that's how most of the characters are unlocked and yet after beating storymode, I still don't see the option for missions.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 25, 2008)

Hah, they messed up with Sasuke's sharingan. In GNT4 when you use sharingan you can see 3 dots, but on CoNR2 you only see 2 still, just like CoNR1.


----------



## Raiyu (Oct 25, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Maybe I'm missing something where's the options for missions?
> 
> I mean that's how most of the characters are unlocked and yet after beating storymode, I still don't see the option for missions.



I think its under Single Player if I remember correctly.

Anyways, this game is really great. Probably one of the best out of all the games so far. (Well, it ties in comparison to GTNT4) I got the game yesterday and beat the Story Mode in about 90 minutes or 2 hrs but I'm still doing missions and have a long way to go. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 25, 2008)

Are there any super/tag team super videos up yet?


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 25, 2008)

Splyte said:


> Are there any super/tag team super videos up yet?



Do you mean something like this? 
I'm sorta upset they don't have a Naruto and Sasuke team special..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdIJHc6lNXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Oct 25, 2008)

The lack of team specials was stupid. :/
Asuma & Shika, Naruto & Sasuke, Sasuke & Orochimaru,
and several others should have gotten a special.
Tenten & Anko don't have ANY unique team specials.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 25, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> I'm sorta upset they don't have a Naruto and Sasuke team special..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdIJHc6lNXI[/YOUTUBE]


Those are really all the specials? 

I agree with Zayne, those team specials should've been included as well. So I guess Baki doesn't even get one.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah!
I've been lookin for the way to get missions,cause I just beat story mode and counldnt find em,yeah they're in 1p,thanks xD

Yeah the obvious team specials that are lacking suck but this game is a whole lot better than any other previous installments, im quite enjoying myself


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> I think its under Single Player if I remember correctly.
> 
> Anyways, this game is really great. Probably one of the best out of all the games so far. (Well, it ties in comparison to GTNT4) I got the game yesterday and beat the Story Mode in about 90 minutes or 2 hrs but I'm still doing missions and have a long way to go. I can't wait for the next one.



Thanks, I figured it out awhile ago, but I'm a bit stomped. 

For example, I thought to get Kurenai, I have to complete Kiba, Hinata, and Shino's first and second missions, which I did but she hasn't appeared. In fact I played all of the available players 1st and second missions, and only managed to unlock Orochimaru, Anko, Towa and Yugao :S 

Am I missing something important?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 25, 2008)

Towa and Komachi come when you complete story mode. And I really don't know what to tell you, because I followed that kind of way too, and didn't get the expected people. I got random ones, and for some reason, I have OTK Naruto, but not CS2 Sasuke, Awakened Hinata, Bando, or Kagura. It's really weird.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 26, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Towa and Komachi come when you complete story mode. And I really don't know what to tell you, because I followed that kind of way too, and didn't get the expected people. I got random ones, and for some reason, I have OTK Naruto, but not CS2 Sasuke, Awakened Hinata, Bando, or Kagura. It's really weird.



Do the same way on unlocking oTK nARUTO ON Sasuke and AH.  Make sure the scores are Jonin or  higher.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 26, 2008)

The thing is, I don't even know how I got OTK Naruto, he just sort of came. Lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2008)

i havent played the game yet but do they say from which village Bando and Kagura come from?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 26, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i havent played the game yet but do they say from which village Bando and Kagura come from?



Bando is Tenten's wish come true (weapon dealer) and Kagura is a rouge ninja from Konoha (Leaf Village)


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 26, 2008)

Concerning the not able to unlock Kurenai/Asuma/Baki thing;
I did everybody's first 2 missions, and they came. I think it's the ranking you get on the missions, but I'm not sure, but it seems weird you havn't gotten them.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Concerning the not able to unlock Kurenai/Asuma/Baki thing;
> I did everybody's first 2 missions, and they came. I think it's the ranking you get on the missions, but I'm not sure, but it seems weird you havn't gotten them.



Jonin or higher


----------



## Kiba (Oct 26, 2008)

Can your cancel your combos in this one? Like Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 26, 2008)

Weird.
I did a random mission with a random character and I got Kabuto,Itachi,and Kisame all at the same time Dx.

And Im pissed cause I cant beat the last mission with naruto/sasuke/hinata with jonin or higher,I always get special jonin or chuunin ;O;


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> And Im pissed cause I cant beat the last mission with naruto/sasuke/hinata with jonin or higher,I always get special jonin or chuunin ;O;



Same. 
But I got OTK Naruto randomly. NO clue how.


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2008)

I didnt play CoN Rev2 but GNT4 and the EX games usually had the "you unlock chars after a certain amount of matches" thing, maybe thats how you got him.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 26, 2008)

It could be, but I also haven't played alot of matches, maybe 75 in all. Unless it doesn't take much.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 26, 2008)

FINALLEH
I got em all,I found an alternate way to get em.

You need 50% mission completion for Sasuke and Naruto
and Neji and Hinata's to add up to 100%[60%-40%,30%-70%,etc.] to get awakened Hinata.
You can see how much you have at looking Extras>mission completion.
Also,if you have like 45% in Sasuke,and you cant beat another mission,doing higher rankings in ones you already have done raises the % too.
Have fun 

EDIT: Btw, with the match total thingy,you'd need like 700+ xD
I remember one character needing 750 matches


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 26, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Can your cancel your combos in this one? Like Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4.



Yes I think you can; I saw it used in a video so I'm sure you can.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> It could be, but I also haven't played alot of matches, maybe 75 in all. Unless it doesn't take much.



Is it that you have to play matches or do you have to win them in order to count?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> And Im pissed cause I cant beat the last mission with naruto/sasuke/hinata with jonin or higher,I always get special jonin or chuunin ;O;



Tip:  
Naruto:  Spam the Clone Below attack. Once Garra use substitute, run as away away as possible and repeat.  Once u gt his health low enough, repeat process excep when he use substitute, side step.

Hinata:  Easier of the three.  Use her Back Strong counter attack to cancel Neji's "ha ha, u can hit me all u want but I'm not filching" then use her combos attacks.  

you're on your own with Sasuke.  Doesn't help that Itachi is a cheap bastard and that non-filching thing he has.


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2008)

In EX2 even aborted matches counted but no clue on this game (even its based on the same engine but that does mean nothing).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 26, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> FINALLEH
> I got em all,I found an alternate way to get em.
> 
> You need 50% mission completion for Sasuke and Naruto
> ...



Great, thanks for the help. Gonna do it when I get home.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got this game 4 days ago.

Asuma is my main atm.

I knew he would be epic.


----------



## Oppip (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a certain rank on sasuke's first and second missions you need to get to unlock Itachi??


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 28, 2008)

(1st)D rank mission: Hokage

(last)S Rank mission: Apprentice

and I have Itachi.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone have the ability to rip music from Wii games. I like a lot of the tracks in this game


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish I could do that, a lot of these themes and beats are nice.


----------



## destinator (Oct 28, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Anyone have the ability to rip music from Wii games. I like a lot of the tracks in this game



I gonna check on that tomorrow.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 28, 2008)

If you can do it then please post the steps to do it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2008)

So I just checked the soundtrack, like 3/4 the songs sound like from the GNT4 soundtrack (heck some of the soundfiles are even named GNT4_ in the game image). You sure you dont want the GNT4 soundtrack xD?


----------



## Ironhide (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the game a couple days ago and its great... only need to unlock Hinata now


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 29, 2008)

destinator said:


> So I just checked the soundtrack, like 3/4 the songs sound like from the GNT4 soundtrack (heck some of the soundfiles are even named GNT4_ in the game image). You sure you dont want the GNT4 soundtrack xD?



Sure, gimme the link to a DL.


----------



## Ironhide (Oct 29, 2008)

How do you get Hokage ranking in everyones last mission everything ive tried hasnt worked so far...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone have a copy of the save file with all the characters?


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 29, 2008)

destinator said:


> So I just checked the soundtrack, like 3/4 the songs sound like from the GNT4 soundtrack (heck some of the soundfiles are even named GNT4_ in the game image). You sure you dont want the GNT4 soundtrack xD?



If you wanted to get the 1/4 from GNT4 and all of EX2, that would be great


----------



## Oppip (Oct 30, 2008)

Can somebody tell me how to unlock Bando?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2008)

Got the game on saturday and managed to unlock just a few players that day. 

I just got around to playing it again since I didn't have time during the week and I'm not sure why but some of the players I had trouble unlocking suddenly became unlocked without playing any missions such as Itachi, Kisame and Asuma. I still got quite a ways to go but any advice sure would be appreciated 

*always plays the first two missions for each character*


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 1, 2008)

^Same.
Some characters get unlocked by a certain mission percentage you've completed, thats why when I beat Asuma's final mission,I randomly got Kisame,Itachi,and Kabuto xD


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 1, 2008)

I heard you have to have 50% of missions completed to even think about getting CS2 Sasuke and Ultimate Naruto.


----------



## Oppip (Nov 1, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I heard you have to have 50% of missions completed to even think about getting CS2 Sasuke and Ultimate Naruto.



Yeah, it's true you have to get 50% mission completion, I know cause i unlocked all characters yesterday. Anybody know how to unlock the stage final valley?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 2, 2008)

^Lame xD

and about the 50% mission completion,that's only for Naruto and Sasuke's missions,not everyone's compiled together.
I have a post about it earlier.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oppip said:


> Yeah, it's true you have to get 50% mission completion, I know cause i unlocked all characters yesterday. Anybody know how to unlock the stage final valley?



You have to  beat A rank Two-man squad(at the bottom) 1 vs 3 battle and S rank rival battle with CS2 and UNT Naruto to get the final Valley. Thing is, i've done both and still cant seem to get that stage yet.......


EDIT: You dont need TOTAL mission completion to get characters just 50% for the............nvm..........


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Nov 2, 2008)

I just had a Revolution 2 tournament this weekend and these were the top 5 placers.

1) Dark Sasuke (Temari, Itachi)
2) Dark Kakashi (Ultimate Nine Tails Naruto, Orochimaru)
3) Dignity (Ultimate Nine Tails Naruto)
4) Necrosis (Bando, Sakura, Baki, Gai)
5) Vayseth (Second Seal Sasuke)

All the matches of the tournament were recorded so if you want to see them, I will have all of them uploaded hopefully by this weekend. It was a very fun event and everyone had a fun time. We had a round robin, so everyone played everyone and so we got to see many characters used.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool, I wish i could do someth8ing like that.....


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> So I just checked the soundtrack, like 3/4 the songs sound like from the GNT4 soundtrack (heck some of the soundfiles are even named GNT4_ in the game image). You sure you dont want the GNT4 soundtrack xD?





ryne11 said:


> If you wanted to get the 1/4 from GNT4 and all of EX2, that would be great




I agree, a full OST would be nice


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 3, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I just had a Revolution 2 tournament this weekend and these were the top 5 placers.
> 
> 1) Dark Sasuke (Temari, Itachi)
> 2) Dark Kakashi (Ultimate Nine Tails Naruto, Orochimaru)
> ...


yeah, please upload them, i wanna c 8)


----------



## destinator (Nov 3, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> I agree, a full OST would be nice



Of? I got GNT4 (no clue where I left EX2) and Rev2 is your hands already. Need to upload it later then.


----------



## danzel-x (Dec 15, 2008)

sounds nice


----------

